# 300 GB windows folder? Why?



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Been chasing tail trying to find why my media computer acts up. 50GB hard drive, only had 5GB or less free. Cloned to a 1TB hard drive then started poking around, found the windows folder at 300 odd GB. Also, the computer idles at 1.88GB or so of RAM use, and will randomly spike to 3.48 GB of RAM used, while still sitting idle, then drop back down. HDD activity light is always flashing, even while idle. 

Where should I look first?


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

what processes do you have running? 

can you check how much space your system restores is set to? this can usually eat hdd space.

also make and model of PC if you have it.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Dave Cummings said:


> what processes do you have running?
> 
> can you check how much space your system restores is set to? this can usually eat hdd space.
> 
> also make and model of PC if you have it.


Custom build, 2-3 years old, HTPC. System restore and virtual memory are all turned off. 

The disk is 37% fragmented after moving alot of stuff over to an auxilary location. Right now it's just idling at 2% CPU usage with 2.97GB of memory used up. 20,631 Handles and 862 threads over 65 processes. Commit charge us 2088/4090 with 931 cached, Kernel is 509 x 109.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

In the windows directory, 

"addins" to "Downloaded Program Files" is 1.9 GB.
"ehome" to "Logs" is 1.85 GB
"Media" to "Prefetch" is 918 MB
"RegisteredPackages" to "Sun" is 917 MB
"system" is 0 bytes
"System32" is 3.21 GB
"system64" is 3.21 GB
"SysWOW64" is ...growing (3.17 GB and increasing)
"TAPI" to "twain_32" is 26.2 MB
"Vss" to "winsxs" is......growing (6.5 GB and increasing)


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

1. Download Temporary File Cleaner from here. 

2. Make sure that you *Save As...* the file to your *desktop*. 












3. Make sure to close out all opened programs! 

TFC will close all open program's to run, be sure to save any work! 
4. Double Click on the *TFC.exe* file that is saved to your desktop. 










5. Windows will ask to either Run or Cancel the program. Click on *Run*. 











6. Once TFC has opened, click the *Start button*. 










*7. Allow TFC to run uninterrupted.* 

8. Your desktop icons and other programs may disappear during this process. That is normal. 

9. After TFC has finished it should automatically reboot the PC. 

10. If it does not reboot, reboot manually. 

11. It is normal that after running TFC that the PC will be slower to boot for the first time. 

12. Please report the RED number that is shown at the end of the test.

Then go ahead and run DeFrag.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

"vss" to "winsxs" came out to 9.44 GB it looks like, and "SysWOW64" is 52 GB. 

Chief, let me do that.

Edit- take that back. WOW64 just jumped up 5 GB all of a sudden and is taking off again. Already in the high 60's.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

->Temp folder emptied: 3887273 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 3932845 bytes
->Java cache emptied: 409 bytes
->Google Chrome cache emptied: 214419434 bytes
->Flash cache emptied: 506 bytes
Windows Temp folder emptied: 27170973 bytes

TFC is not responding, waiting.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

This is my HTPC computer, so I'm wondering if there is some media center cache hung somewhere. 

did a manual restart and ran CCCleaner, it removed 30.4 MB of files.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Trying TFC again, in safe mode.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

yea, TFC isn't functioning, even in safe mode. Next?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

SYSWOW64 is the 32 bit copy of the system32 folder.
Is the same thing happening in sys32?
If not what's different between the 2?
Also don't rule out malware as the cause.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Try running this fixit here:

Diagnose and repair Windows File and Folder Problems automatically


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

running fixit. 


6
Icons randomly change to different icons	Detected	
Some icons in My Computer, in Windows Explorer, on the desktop, or on the Quick Launch bar change randomly. This behavior occurs if the icon cache is not updated correctly.
6
View settings or customizations for a folder are lost or incorrect	Detected	
Your view settings or customizations for a folder may be lost or incorrect. This is caused by incorrect registry settings for folder options.
Issues checked	Detection details
6
You cannot use keyboard shortcuts to select more than one item in Windows Explorer after you install certain applications on a Windows Vista-based computer	Checked	
On a Windows Vista-based computer, you cannot use keyboard shortcuts to select more than one item in Windows Explorer. For example, you cannot use the CTRL+A keyboard shortcut to select all the items in a Windows Explorer window. Also, you cannot select multiple items in a Windows Explorer window by holding the SHIFT key or the CTRL key while you click the items. This problem occurs because certain applications add a key to the registry. The key prevents you from selecting multiple items in Windows Explorer.
6
Recycle Bin is corrupted	Checked	
You cannot empty the Recycle Bin or delete a file or a folder inside the Recycle Bin.
6
Folder error or cannot rename or move a file	Checked	
You receive the following error: "The file or folder does not exist" when you try to rename or move a file. The "...\FolderDescriptions" registry key may be corrupted or deleted.
6
Permission errors when you perform file operations on network shares	Checked	
You receive the following error: "There is a network or file permission error. The network connection may be lost" or "The folder does not exist. The file may have been moved or deleted. Do you want to create it?" A missing key or value, or both, in the registry may cause an error when you perform file operations on network shares.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Corrupted Recycle bin would result in TFC not working correctly.

Did the Fixit run any fixes?

Can you clean your recycle bin? If not...

Boot to Safe Mode with Command Prompt and type the following:


```
attrib --s --h recycler
```
Afterwards type:


```
del recycler
```
Then go ahead and restart the PC. That will fix the recycle bin at least.

Have you downloaded any new software lately?

What is your AV software?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

system32 has 91 folders and 2,685 files
sysWOW64 has 82 folders and 2,296 files

ok, the offending folder looks like "config" in the WOW folder. 

subfolders are "Journal", "RegBack", "systemprofile" (locked), and "TxR". 

Journal is empty
TxR is empty
RegBack is empty

systemprofile has subfolders "AppData", "Favorites"
Favorites is empty.

AppData has subfolders: "Local", "LocalLow", "Roaming"

Local has subfolders "Google", "Microsoft"

Microsoft has subfolders "Internet Explorer", "Media Player", "Windows", "Windows Media"

Internet Explorer has file MSIMGSIZ.DAT and subfolder "DOMstore"
DOMstore has subfolders with random names (my hypothesis, cache folders)

Windows has subfolders "Caches", "Explorer", "History", "Temporary Internet Files"
Caches is empty
Explorer has small database files
History won't open
Temporary Internet files has subfile counters.dat and subfolder "Content.IE5"

Any semi-knowledgable computer person should know what';s in that folder...

content counter is still running. This might be a while. 

So what is in this file tree, does it below, can I remove it?

I don't use IE. It actually doesn't even run worth a damn on the computer (I forget what is wrong with it, but I should have put 2 and 2 together), I have to use chrome.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Corrupted Recycle bin would result in TFC not working correctly.
> 
> Did the Fixit run any fixes?
> 
> ...


recycle bin works normal. No new software, this has been a standing problem for as long as I can remember. 

The computer is not used on the internet very much. It's strictly for photo and video work, and HTPC. If I use it for the internet, it's very briefly in chrome (See prev post).


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

I opened IE (took a minute or two), and used it's menu tree to delete history and temp files. then went into explorer and deleted what it missed (claimed 23MB), then emptied recycle bin. No change in storage space. Restarting.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

no change after restart.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Just incase lets have a look for malware:

Please read *all* of the following instructions found here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html 

After reading *all* of the instructions found above post the required logs in a new thread: Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help - Tech Support Forum 

Please note that the virus team is very busy and will get to you in due time. If you do not get a reply within 72 hours then you may bump the post. 

*Do not post any logs here!*


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

turns out, the files never actually deleted. That said, I don't know that google's server could process this delete query in any timely manner, much less this PC. "Recycling 290,502 items (5.40 GB)" and still trying to process the query.


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

I agree that malware is the most likely cause - you MUST at least update your AV and run full system scans with that and MalwareBytes.
I wouldn't be at all surprised if you've been 'botted'.


----------



## CriticalPoint (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm flicking through this on my iPhone, so please excuse me if I'm repeating anything that been suggested, it's not the best medium to work from!

Have we looked at running services? I remember these exact symptoms with a process named IAStor.exe, which pertains to the Intel Matrix Storage Manager, and killing this released almost all resources. I'm not saying it's this process, but we could be looking at a very similar issue.

Worth a look at what you've got running, I feel. After a reboot, check your task manager under the processes tab, and if you can, drop us a screenshot, and we can all have a nosey at your PC'd running processes 

Best, Crit.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

NoelDP said:


> I agree that malware is the most likely cause - you MUST at least update your AV and run full system scans with that and MalwareBytes.
> I wouldn't be at all surprised if you've been 'botted'.


no A/V on media computer. Just microsoft essentials. Again, it's not designed as an internet machine and I rarely use it as such. 

The mobo isn't set up for Intel storage, it's an AMD board.


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

Microsoft Security Essentials IS an AV - what did the machine come pre-installed with? MSE should update itself every day, assuming connection is available.

It's amazing the number of machines that still get infected despite 'it's never been connected to the internet'!

If the machine is ever connected to a home network, whether it actually goes online or not, it is under threat and must be treated as such.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, will not hurt to have a better look at your system, go to start, search and type:- cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt copy paste:-


```
echo > 0 & tasklist /v >> 0 & net start >> 0 & systeminfo >> 0 & echo  >> 0 & notepad 0
```
 press enter, you can remove the windows updates (hotfix's) we don't need them, will reduce the size, please copy paste the notepad outcome here.

Also at cmd as admin (as above) copy paste:-


```
wmic logicaldisk get Name, Compressed, Description, DriveType, FileSystem, FreeSpace, SupportsDiskQuotas, VolumeDirty, VolumeName /Format:List > 0 & notepad 0
```
 press enter, please copy paste the notepad outcome here.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

NoelDP said:


> Microsoft Security Essentials IS an AV - what did the machine come pre-installed with? MSE should update itself every day, assuming connection is available.
> 
> It's amazing the number of machines that still get infected despite 'it's never been connected to the internet'!
> 
> If the machine is ever connected to a home network, whether it actually goes online or not, it is under threat and must be treated as such.


I built it 2-3 years ago as a HTPC. 

Mainboard: GA-MA78LMT-S2
Chipset: AMD 780
CPU: Athlon II X2 255 @ 3.1 GHz
RAM: 2 x 2048
gfx: Radeon HD6570
OS: W7 HP MCE

I can't remember when IE quit behaving. I put up with it for awhile, then put chrome on it. 


```
ECHO is on.
 
Image Name PID Session Name Session# Mem Usage Status User Name CPU Time Window Title 
========================= ======== ================ =========== ============ =============== ================================================== ============ ========================================================================
System Idle Process 0 Services 0 24 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 5:11:04 N/A 
System 4 Services 0 304 K Unknown N/A 0:04:20 N/A 
smss.exe 232 Services 0 836 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
csrss.exe 368 Services 0 3,992 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:01 N/A 
wininit.exe 440 Services 0 3,584 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
csrss.exe 476 Console 1 11,352 K Running NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:01 N/A 
winlogon.exe 520 Console 1 5,272 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
services.exe 556 Services 0 7,076 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:04 N/A 
lsass.exe 572 Services 0 9,736 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:01:47 N/A 
lsm.exe 580 Services 0 3,664 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 680 Services 0 7,780 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:10:10 N/A 
svchost.exe 756 Services 0 7,012 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
MsMpEng.exe 864 Services 0 49,860 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:54:03 N/A 
atiesrxx.exe 928 Services 0 3,348 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 968 Services 0 18,304 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:01 N/A 
svchost.exe 1000 Services 0 109,236 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:02:45 N/A 
svchost.exe 112 Services 0 15,728 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 284 Services 0 16,520 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:24 N/A 
svchost.exe 1028 Services 0 10,028 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE 0:00:42 N/A 
atieclxx.exe 1120 Console 1 5,392 K Running NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 AMD EEU Client 
spoolsv.exe 1160 Services 0 7,316 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 1244 Services 0 11,328 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
armsvc.exe 1376 Services 0 3,312 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
AppleMobileDeviceService. 1400 Services 0 7,976 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:02 N/A 
mDNSResponder.exe 1428 Services 0 4,440 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
mdm.exe 1476 Services 0 4,492 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
integratedoffice.exe 1572 Services 0 5,228 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 1616 Services 0 6,044 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
WUDFHost.exe 1932 Services 0 7,396 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 1984 Services 0 5,024 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
dwm.exe 2584 Console 1 5,996 K Running HTPC\Steve 0:00:00 DWM Notification Window 
explorer.exe 2608 Console 1 50,548 K Running HTPC\Steve 0:00:11 N/A 
taskhost.exe 2616 Console 1 10,272 K Running HTPC\Steve 0:00:00 MCI command handling window 
LWEMon.exe 3040 Console 1 6,268 K Running HTPC\Steve 0:00:00 Logitech Wingman Event Monitor 
msseces.exe 3068 Console 1 10,312 K Running HTPC\Steve 0:00:00 Microsoft Security Essentials 
netsession_win.exe 2528 Console 1 7,744 K Running HTPC\Steve 0:00:00 Netsession Hidden Window 
chrome.exe 2532 Console 1 23,368 K Running HTPC\Steve 0:00:12 Chrome App Launcher 
SearchIndexer.exe 2812 Services 0 17,672 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:57 N/A 
jusched.exe 2628 Console 1 3,840 K Not Responding HTPC\Steve 0:00:00 OleMainThreadWndName 
iTunesHelper.exe 2012 Console 1 10,900 K Running HTPC\Steve 0:00:00 WinAMRestoreWnd 
qsynergy.exe 1180 Console 1 13,796 K Running HTPC\Steve 0:00:00 Synergy 
NisSrv.exe 2516 Services 0 1,592 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
MOM.exe 2948 Console 1 5,540 K Running HTPC\Steve 0:00:00 .NET-BroadcastEventWindow.2.0.0.0.5c39d4.0 
netsession_win.exe 3140 Console 1 14,940 K Running HTPC\Steve 0:00:38 Netsession Hidden Window 
CCC.exe 3216 Console 1 4,212 K Running HTPC\Steve 0:00:14 N/A 
iPodService.exe 3436 Services 0 6,980 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 3472 Services 0 13,376 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
chrome.exe 3976 Console 1 5,924 K Not Responding HTPC\Steve 0:00:01 AngleHiddenWindow 
chrome.exe 2764 Console 1 30,600 K Unknown HTPC\Steve 0:00:05 N/A 
synergyc.exe 3196 Console 1 6,648 K Running HTPC\Steve 0:00:07 Synergy 
conhost.exe 3192 Console 1 3,336 K Unknown HTPC\Steve 0:00:00 N/A 
wmpnetwk.exe 2420 Services 0 7,228 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
chrome.exe 2904 Console 1 7,720 K Running HTPC\Steve 0:00:00 N/A 
ehrecvr.exe 4196 Services 0 8,156 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 4996 Services 0 7,564 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
wuauclt.exe 4728 Console 1 6,136 K Running HTPC\Steve 0:00:00 Windows Update Taskbar Notification 
taskhost.exe 1016 Console 1 4,968 K Running HTPC\Steve 0:00:00 Task Host Window 
cmd.exe 1868 Console 1 2,888 K Running HTPC\Steve 0:00:00 tasklist /v 
conhost.exe 2524 Console 1 5,460 K Running HTPC\Steve 0:00:00 CicMarshalWnd 
SearchProtocolHost.exe 3352 Services 0 4,836 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
tasklist.exe 2380 Console 1 5,988 K Unknown HTPC\Steve 0:00:00 N/A 
SearchFilterHost.exe 1876 Services 0 4,836 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
WmiPrvSE.exe 1548 Services 0 6,128 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
These Windows services are started:
 
Adobe Acrobat Update Service
AMD External Events Utility
Apple Mobile Device
Application Experience
Background Intelligent Transfer Service
Base Filtering Engine
Bonjour Service
COM+ Event System
Computer Browser
Cryptographic Services
DCOM Server Process Launcher
Desktop Window Manager Session Manager
DHCP Client
Diagnostic Policy Service
Diagnostic Service Host
Diagnostic System Host
Distributed Link Tracking Client
DNS Client
Encrypting File System (EFS)
Function Discovery Provider Host
Function Discovery Resource Publication
Group Policy Client
HomeGroup Listener
HomeGroup Provider
Human Interface Device Access
IP Helper
iPod Service
IPsec Policy Agent
Machine Debug Manager
Microsoft Antimalware Service
Microsoft Network Inspection
Microsoft Office Service
Network Connections
Network List Service
Network Location Awareness
Network Store Interface Service
Peer Name Resolution Protocol
Peer Networking Grouping
Peer Networking Identity Manager
Plug and Play
Portable Device Enumerator Service
Power
Print Spooler
Program Compatibility Assistant Service
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
RPC Endpoint Mapper
Security Accounts Manager
Security Center
Server
Shell Hardware Detection
SSDP Discovery
Superfetch
System Event Notification Service
Task Scheduler
TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper
Themes
UPnP Device Host
User Profile Service
Windows Audio
Windows Audio Endpoint Builder
Windows Connect Now - Config Registrar
Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework
Windows Event Log
Windows Firewall
Windows Font Cache Service
Windows Image Acquisition (WIA)
Windows Management Instrumentation
Windows Media Center Receiver Service
Windows Media Player Network Sharing Service
Windows Search
Windows Update
Workstation
 
The command completed successfully.
 
 
Host Name: HTPC
OS Name: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 
OS Version: 6.1.7601 Service Pack 1 Build 7601
OS Manufacturer: Microsoft Corporation
OS Configuration: Standalone Workstation
OS Build Type: Multiprocessor Free
Registered Owner: Steve
Registered Organization: 
Product ID: 00359-OEM-8703415-58701
Original Install Date: 5/25/2011, 6:52:27 AM
System Boot Time: 10/23/2013, 4:40:35 PM
System Manufacturer: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
System Model: GA-MA78LMT-S2
System Type: x64-based PC
Processor(s): 1 Processor(s) Installed.
[01]: AMD64 Family 16 Model 6 Stepping 3 AuthenticAMD ~3100 Mhz
BIOS Version: Award Software International, Inc. F13, 8/31/2010
Windows Directory: C:\Windows
System Directory: C:\Windows\system32
Boot Device: \Device\HarddiskVolume1
System Locale: en-us;English (United States)
Input Locale: en-us;English (United States)
Time Zone: (UTC-06:00) Central Time (US & Canada)
Total Physical Memory: 4,092 MB
Available Physical Memory: 2,675 MB
Virtual Memory: Max Size: 4,090 MB
Virtual Memory: Available: 2,654 MB
Virtual Memory: In Use: 1,436 MB
Page File Location(s): N/A
Domain: MSHOME
Logon Server: \\HTPC
Hotfix(s): 154 Hotfix(s) Installed.
[01]: KB2764913
[02]: KB2764916
[03]: KB2718695
[04]: KB2670838
[05]: KB971033
[06]: KB2425227
[07]: KB2476490
[08]: KB2478662
[09]: KB2479943
[10]: KB2484033
[11]: KB2488113
[12]: KB2491683
[13]: KB2492386
[14]: KB2503665
[15]: KB2505438
[16]: KB2506014
[17]: KB2506212
[18]: KB2506928
[19]: KB2507618
[20]: KB2507938
[21]: KB2508272
[22]: KB2509553
[23]: KB2510531
[24]: KB2511250
[25]: KB2511455
[26]: KB2515325
[27]: KB2518869
[28]: KB2522422
[29]: KB2524375
[30]: KB2530548
[31]: KB2532531
[32]: KB2533552
[33]: KB2533623
[34]: KB2534366
[35]: KB2536275
[36]: KB2536276
[37]: KB2541014
[38]: KB2544893
[39]: KB2545698
[40]: KB2547666
[41]: KB2552343
[42]: KB2555917
[43]: KB2560656
[44]: KB2564958
[45]: KB2570947
[46]: KB2579686
[47]: KB2584146
[48]: KB2585542
[49]: KB2604115
[50]: KB2618451
[51]: KB2619339
[52]: KB2620704
[53]: KB2620712
[54]: KB2621440
[55]: KB2631813
[56]: KB2644615
[57]: KB2645640
[58]: KB2653956
[59]: KB2654428
[60]: KB2655992
[61]: KB2656356
[62]: KB2656411
[63]: KB2658846
[64]: KB2659262
[65]: KB2660649
[66]: KB2661254
[67]: KB2667402
[68]: KB2676562
[69]: KB2685939
[70]: KB2690533
[71]: KB2691442
[72]: KB2698365
[73]: KB2705219
[74]: KB2706045
[75]: KB2712808
[76]: KB2718704
[77]: KB2727528
[78]: KB2729094
[79]: KB2729452
[80]: KB2736233
[81]: KB2736422
[82]: KB2742599
[83]: KB2743555
[84]: KB2749655
[85]: KB2753842
[86]: KB2756921
[87]: KB2757638
[88]: KB2758857
[89]: KB2769369
[90]: KB2770660
[91]: KB2778344
[92]: KB2779562
[93]: KB2785220
[94]: KB2786081
[95]: KB2789645
[96]: KB2790113
[97]: KB2790655
[98]: KB2792100
[99]: KB2798162
[100]: KB2799494
[101]: KB2803821
[102]: KB2804579
[103]: KB2807986
[104]: KB2808735
[105]: KB2809289
[106]: KB2813170
[107]: KB2813347
[108]: KB2813430
[109]: KB2817183
[110]: KB2820197
[111]: KB2823324
[112]: KB2829361
[113]: KB2829530
[114]: KB2830290
[115]: KB2832414
[116]: KB2833946
[117]: KB2834886
[118]: KB2835361
[119]: KB2835364
[120]: KB2838727
[121]: KB2839894
[122]: KB2840149
[123]: KB2840631
[124]: KB2844286
[125]: KB2845187
[126]: KB2845690
[127]: KB2846071
[128]: KB2847311
[129]: KB2847927
[130]: KB2849470
[131]: KB2850851
[132]: KB2859903
[133]: KB2861191
[134]: KB2861698
[135]: KB2861855
[136]: KB2862335
[137]: KB2862772
[138]: KB2862966
[139]: KB2863058
[140]: KB2863240
[141]: KB2864058
[142]: KB2864202
[143]: KB2868038
[144]: KB2868116
[145]: KB2868623
[146]: KB2870699
[147]: KB2872339
[148]: KB2876284
[149]: KB2876315
[150]: KB2879017
[151]: KB2883150
[152]: KB2884256
[153]: KB958488
[154]: KB976902
Network Card(s): 1 NIC(s) Installed.
[01]: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Connection Name: Local Area Connection
DHCP Enabled: Yes
DHCP Server: 192.168.1.254
IP address(es)
[01]: 192.168.1.84
[02]: fe80::d98c:9e2e:66b9:4fa9
[03]: 2602:304:cede:9cd9:8cae:ecc8:918b:9440
[04]: 2602:304:cede:9cd9:d98c:9e2e:66b9:4fa9
ECHO is on.
```


```
Compressed=FALSE
Description=Local Fixed Disk
DriveType=3
FileSystem=NTFS
FreeSpace=79466172416
Name=C:
SupportsDiskQuotas=TRUE
VolumeDirty=FALSE
VolumeName=
 
 
Compressed=FALSE
Description=Local Fixed Disk
DriveType=3
FileSystem=NTFS
FreeSpace=2342076416
Name=D:
SupportsDiskQuotas=TRUE
VolumeDirty=FALSE
VolumeName=OEM Vista
 
 
Compressed=FALSE
Description=Local Fixed Disk
DriveType=3
FileSystem=NTFS
FreeSpace=832413696
Name=E:
SupportsDiskQuotas=TRUE
VolumeDirty=FALSE
VolumeName=HP_RECOVERY
 
 
Compressed=FALSE
Description=Local Fixed Disk
DriveType=3
FileSystem=NTFS
FreeSpace=665612288
Name=F:
SupportsDiskQuotas=TRUE
VolumeDirty=FALSE
VolumeName=
 
 
Compressed=FALSE
Description=Local Fixed Disk
DriveType=3
FileSystem=NTFS
FreeSpace=75317248
Name=G:
SupportsDiskQuotas=TRUE
VolumeDirty=FALSE
VolumeName=System Reserved
 
 
Compressed=
Description=CD-ROM Disc
DriveType=5
FileSystem=
FreeSpace=
Name=H:
SupportsDiskQuotas=
VolumeDirty=
VolumeName=
 
 
Compressed=
Description=Removable Disk
DriveType=2
FileSystem=
FreeSpace=
Name=I:
SupportsDiskQuotas=
VolumeDirty=
VolumeName=
 
 
Compressed=
Description=Removable Disk
DriveType=2
FileSystem=
FreeSpace=
Name=J:
SupportsDiskQuotas=
VolumeDirty=
VolumeName=
 
 
Compressed=
Description=Removable Disk
DriveType=2
FileSystem=
FreeSpace=
Name=K:
SupportsDiskQuotas=
VolumeDirty=
VolumeName=
 
 
Compressed=
Description=Removable Disk
DriveType=2
FileSystem=
FreeSpace=
Name=L:
SupportsDiskQuotas=
VolumeDirty=
VolumeName=
 
 
Compressed=FALSE
Description=Local Fixed Disk
DriveType=3
FileSystem=NTFS
FreeSpace=75354112
Name=M:
SupportsDiskQuotas=TRUE
VolumeDirty=FALSE
VolumeName=System Reserved
 
 
Compressed=FALSE
Description=Removable Disk
DriveType=2
FileSystem=FAT32
FreeSpace=1422012416
Name=N:
SupportsDiskQuotas=FALSE
VolumeDirty=TRUE
VolumeName=UBCD524
 
 
Compressed=
Description=Removable Disk
DriveType=2
FileSystem=
FreeSpace=
Name=O:
SupportsDiskQuotas=
VolumeDirty=
VolumeName=
 
 
Compressed=FALSE
Description=Local Fixed Disk
DriveType=3
FileSystem=NTFS
FreeSpace=1355399168
Name=P:
SupportsDiskQuotas=TRUE
VolumeDirty=FALSE
VolumeName=
 
 
Compressed=FALSE
Description=Local Fixed Disk
DriveType=3
FileSystem=NTFS
FreeSpace=421267230720
Name=Q:
SupportsDiskQuotas=TRUE
VolumeDirty=FALSE
VolumeName=Storage
```


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, go to start ,search and type:- cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt copy paste:-

rd /s /q C:\$Recycle.bin (press enter) restart computer.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

jenae said:


> Hi, go to start ,search and type:- cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt copy paste:-
> 
> rd /s /q C:\$Recycle.bin (press enter) restart computer.


done

Explorer showing 74GB free on C:\, picked up about 1.3 GB by removing RB.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Just put in rd /s /q "C:\Windows\SysWOW64\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files"

I have a feeling this will take awhile


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, as suggested you should have your system checked for possible nasties, we could see what's in windows, open a cmd prompt as admin (as shown) and at the prompt type:-

dir c:\windows > 0 & notepad 0 (press enter) you can post the notepad here. Another good util is "Tree size" you could give that a go.

EDIT:- forgot to mention your drive "N" is marked as "dirty" you should run a checkdsk on this drive chkdsk N:/f


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

jenae said:


> Hi, as suggested you should have your system checked for possible nasties, we could see what's in windows, open a cmd prompt as admin (as shown) and at the prompt type:-
> 
> dir c:\windows > 0 & notepad 0 (press enter) you can post the notepad here. Another good util is "Tree size" you could give that a go.
> 
> EDIT:- forgot to mention your drive "N" is marked as "dirty" you should run a checkdsk on this drive chkdsk N:/f


the remove temp files directory call is still running. C:\ free space has increased to 121 GB so far.

Drive N is the microSD card that I have UBCD burned to.


```
Volume in drive C has no label.
 Volume Serial Number is 1430-A729

 Directory of c:\windows

10/22/2013  09:19 PM    <DIR>          .
10/22/2013  09:19 PM    <DIR>          ..
07/14/2009  12:32 AM    <DIR>          addins
06/02/2011  05:16 AM    <DIR>          AppCompat
09/12/2013  03:25 AM    <DIR>          AppPatch
09/14/2012  07:00 AM            38,452 atiogl.xml
05/25/2011  09:47 AM                 0 ativpsrm.bin
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            71,168 bfsvc.exe
07/14/2009  12:32 AM    <DIR>          Boot
07/14/2009  12:32 AM    <DIR>          Branding
07/14/2009  12:32 AM    <DIR>          Cursors
10/22/2013  02:25 PM    <DIR>          debug
07/14/2009  12:32 AM    <DIR>          diagnostics
07/14/2009  12:37 AM    <DIR>          DigitalLocker
06/23/2011  07:42 PM    <DIR>          Downloaded Program Files
03/06/2013  05:09 AM    <DIR>          ehome
11/21/2010  02:06 AM    <DIR>          en-US
10/16/2013  03:01 AM             1,945 epplauncher.mif
02/25/2011  01:19 AM         2,871,808 explorer.exe
07/13/2009  08:39 PM            15,360 fveupdate.exe
11/21/2010  02:19 AM    <DIR>          Globalization
08/30/2013  10:54 PM    <DIR>          Help
07/13/2009  08:39 PM           733,696 HelpPane.exe
07/13/2009  08:39 PM            16,896 hh.exe
06/10/2009  03:30 PM            48,265 HomePremium.xml
02/19/2013  05:32 PM    <DIR>          IME
10/22/2013  02:25 PM    <DIR>          inf
05/25/2011  12:24 AM    <DIR>          Java
07/14/2009  12:32 AM    <DIR>          L2Schemas
08/21/2012  05:29 PM    <DIR>          LiveKernelReports
03/10/2013  01:00 PM                68 LiveLoadDCX.INI
08/22/2013  07:48 PM    <DIR>          Logs
07/13/2009  06:06 PM            43,131 mib.bin
10/11/2013  04:11 AM    <DIR>          Microsoft.NET
07/13/2009  09:34 PM    <DIR>          ModemLogs
06/10/2009  03:36 PM             1,405 msdfmap.ini
07/13/2009  08:39 PM           193,536 notepad.exe
02/19/2013  05:32 PM               376 ODBC.INI
07/14/2009  12:32 AM    <DIR>          Offline Web Pages
10/22/2013  02:25 PM    <DIR>          Panther
07/14/2009  12:32 AM    <DIR>          Performance
07/13/2009  10:20 PM    <DIR>          PLA
04/30/2013  03:30 AM    <DIR>          PolicyDefinitions
10/25/2013  01:14 PM    <DIR>          Prefetch
07/13/2009  08:39 PM           427,008 regedit.exe
05/25/2011  04:42 PM    <DIR>          RegisteredPackages
06/02/2011  05:16 AM    <DIR>          registration
09/12/2013  04:23 AM    <DIR>          rescache
07/14/2009  12:32 AM    <DIR>          Resources
05/25/2012  05:06 AM         1,706,640 RtlExUpd.dll
07/13/2009  09:35 PM    <DIR>          SchCache
07/14/2009  12:32 AM    <DIR>          schemas
07/13/2009  10:20 PM    <DIR>          security
07/13/2009  11:45 PM    <DIR>          ServiceProfiles
11/21/2010  02:06 AM    <DIR>          servicing
07/13/2009  11:45 PM    <DIR>          Setup
10/24/2013  10:17 PM               224 setupact.log
10/22/2013  09:19 PM                 0 setuperr.log
02/19/2013  05:31 PM    <DIR>          ShellNew
10/22/2013  02:26 PM    <DIR>          SoftwareDistribution
11/21/2010  02:06 AM    <DIR>          Speech
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            67,072 splwow64.exe
06/10/2009  03:31 PM            48,201 Starter.xml
12/07/2011  08:23 PM    <DIR>          Sun
02/19/2013  05:27 PM    <DIR>          system
06/10/2009  04:08 PM               219 system.ini
10/22/2013  09:19 PM    <DIR>          System32
12/07/2011  08:34 PM    <JUNCTION>     system64 [c:\users]
10/22/2013  02:11 PM    <DIR>          SysWOW64
07/13/2009  11:57 PM    <DIR>          TAPI
09/13/2013  08:59 PM    <DIR>          Tasks
10/25/2013  01:25 PM    <DIR>          Temp
07/13/2009  09:34 PM    <DIR>          tracing
06/10/2009  04:41 PM            94,784 twain.dll
07/14/2009  12:32 AM    <DIR>          twain_32
11/20/2010  10:25 PM            51,200 twain_32.dll
06/10/2009  04:41 PM            49,680 twunk_16.exe
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            31,232 twunk_32.exe
07/13/2009  10:20 PM    <DIR>          Vss
07/14/2009  12:32 AM    <DIR>          Web
02/19/2013  05:32 PM               499 win.ini
10/24/2013  10:24 PM           228,719 WindowsUpdate.log
07/13/2009  08:14 PM             9,728 winhlp32.exe
10/11/2013  03:38 AM    <DIR>          winsxs
06/10/2009  03:52 PM           316,640 WMSysPr9.prx
07/13/2009  08:39 PM            10,240 write.exe
              30 File(s)      7,078,192 bytes
              56 Dir(s)  130,196,799,488 bytes free
```


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

```
Volume in drive C has no label.
 Volume Serial Number is 1430-A729

 Directory of c:\windows\SysWOW64

10/22/2013  02:11 PM    <DIR>          .
10/22/2013  02:11 PM    <DIR>          ..
11/21/2010  02:06 AM    <DIR>          0409
06/10/2009  04:16 PM             2,151 12520437.cpx
06/10/2009  04:16 PM             2,233 12520850.cpx
02/14/2013  11:34 PM           131,584 aaclient.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM         3,727,872 accessibilitycpl.dll
07/13/2009  08:03 PM            39,424 ACCTRES.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM             7,680 acledit.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM           125,440 aclui.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            45,568 acppage.dll
11/20/2010  10:25 PM           744,448 ActionCenter.dll
11/20/2010  10:25 PM           537,600 ActionCenterCPL.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           202,752 activeds.dll
07/13/2009  06:37 PM           111,616 activeds.tlb
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           309,760 actxprxy.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            38,912 AdapterTroubleshooter.exe
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            49,664 adprovider.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           186,880 adsldp.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM           202,752 adsldpc.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            77,312 adsmsext.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM           260,608 adsnt.dll
07/13/2009  08:03 PM           680,448 adtschema.dll
11/20/2010  10:31 PM    <DIR>          AdvancedInstallers
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           640,512 advapi32.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM           126,464 advpack.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM             6,656 aecache.dll
07/13/2009  08:03 PM            23,040 aeevts.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            46,592 AltTab.dll
07/13/2009  04:04 PM            18,432 amcompat.tlb
09/27/2012  05:12 PM            56,832 amdpcom32.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            70,656 amstream.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            24,064 amxread.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM         1,739,776 apds.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            15,360 apilogen.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM           221,184 apircl.dll
08/01/2013  08:48 PM             6,656 apisetschema.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           295,936 apphelp.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            29,696 Apphlpdm.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            50,688 appidapi.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           649,216 appwiz.cpl
07/13/2009  08:14 PM           200,192 apss.dll
07/13/2009  10:20 PM    <DIR>          ar-SA
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            20,992 ARP.EXE
07/13/2009  08:03 PM             2,048 asferror.dll
03/18/2010  04:47 PM            17,760 aspnet_counters.dll
11/20/2010  10:23 PM            67,584 asycfilt.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            24,064 at.exe
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            29,184 AtBroker.exe
01/22/2001  04:25 AM            32,768 ATHPRXY.DLL
09/27/2012  05:36 PM            43,520 ati2edxx.dll
09/27/2012  05:13 PM           405,504 atiadlxy.dll
09/27/2012  06:07 PM           304,128 atiapfxx.blb
09/27/2012  06:02 PM            44,032 aticalcl.dll
09/27/2012  05:57 PM        13,703,168 aticaldd.dll
09/27/2012  06:02 PM            46,080 aticalrt.dll
09/27/2012  05:43 PM           935,424 aticfx32.dll
09/27/2012  05:39 PM         6,536,192 atidxx32.dll
09/27/2012  05:13 PM            33,280 atigktxx.dll
09/27/2012  05:13 PM            14,848 atiglpxx.dll
09/27/2012  05:12 PM            56,832 atimpc32.dll
09/27/2012  05:41 PM        19,624,960 atioglxx.dll
09/12/2011  02:06 PM             3,917 atipblag.dat
07/29/2009  12:39 PM           356,352 atipdlxx.dll
09/27/2012  05:10 PM            82,944 atiu9pag.dll
09/27/2012  06:23 PM         5,557,928 atiumdag.dll
09/27/2012  05:21 PM         2,920,000 atiumdva.cap
09/27/2012  05:22 PM         2,691,584 atiumdva.dll
09/27/2012  05:11 PM           109,568 atiuxpag.dll
09/27/2012  05:29 PM           157,144 ativvsva.dat
09/27/2012  05:29 PM           204,952 ativvsvl.dat
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            70,144 atl.dll
06/11/2011  01:58 AM           138,056 atl100.dll
06/05/2013  10:01 PM           295,424 atmfd.dll
06/05/2013  10:01 PM            34,304 atmlib.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            16,384 attrib.exe
11/20/2010  10:25 PM           243,712 audiodev.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM           374,784 AudioEng.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           442,880 AUDIOKSE.dll
11/20/2010  10:23 PM           195,584 AudioSes.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            50,176 auditpol.exe
07/13/2009  08:14 PM           334,336 authfwcfg.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM           297,472 AuthFWGP.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM         5,066,752 AuthFWSnapin.dll
07/13/2009  08:20 PM           126,976 AuthFWWizFwk.dll
02/26/2013  11:49 PM         1,796,096 authui.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            98,816 authz.dll
11/20/2010  10:23 PM           668,160 autochk.exe
11/20/2010  10:23 PM           679,424 autoconv.exe
11/20/2010  10:23 PM           658,944 autofmt.exe
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           146,944 autoplay.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM           119,808 AuxiliaryDisplayApi.dll
11/20/2010  10:25 PM           665,600 AuxiliaryDisplayCpl.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            65,024 avicap32.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            91,648 avifil32.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            14,336 avrt.dll
06/10/2009  04:21 PM            41,587 azman.msc
11/20/2010  10:23 PM           762,880 azroles.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           314,368 azroleui.dll
11/20/2010  10:23 PM            28,160 AzSqlExt.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           144,768 basecsp.dll
11/20/2010  10:23 PM           740,864 batmeter.dll
07/13/2009  08:11 PM            80,896 bcrypt.dll
07/13/2009  08:17 PM           249,680 bcryptprimitives.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            74,240 bdaplgin.ax
07/13/2009  10:20 PM    <DIR>          bg-BG
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            34,304 bidispl.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM           171,520 BioCredProv.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           186,368 bitsadmin.exe
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            19,456 bitsperf.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            10,752 bitsprx2.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            10,240 bitsprx3.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM             9,216 bitsprx4.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            18,432 bitsprx5.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            10,240 bitsprx6.dll
11/20/2010  10:25 PM           743,424 blackbox.dll
06/10/2009  04:44 PM         3,170,304 boot.sdi
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            81,408 bootcfg.exe
07/13/2009  08:26 PM            21,584 BOOTVID.DLL
06/10/2009  04:30 PM            22,984 bopomofo.uce
07/04/2012  04:14 PM            41,984 browcli.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            10,752 browseui.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           692,736 bthprops.cpl
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            35,328 bthudtask.exe
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            66,560 btpanui.dll
11/20/2010  10:25 PM           878,592 Bubbles.scr
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            64,000 BWContextHandler.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            10,752 BWUnpairElevated.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            73,216 cabinet.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           132,608 cabview.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            25,600 cacls.exe
11/20/2010  10:25 PM           776,192 calc.exe
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            48,128 capiprovider.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            19,968 capisp.dll
07/13/2009  09:35 PM    <DIR>          catroot
07/13/2009  09:35 PM    <DIR>          catroot2
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           449,024 catsrv.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            24,064 catsrvps.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           487,936 catsrvut.dll
11/20/2010  10:25 PM            66,560 cca.dll
08/30/2013  11:21 PM            16,462 CCCInstall_201308302321239251.log
06/18/2009  01:58 PM           796,152 CDDBControl.dll
06/18/2009  01:58 PM           103,928 CddbLangDE.dll
06/18/2009  01:58 PM           103,928 CddbLangES.dll
06/18/2009  01:58 PM           103,928 CddbLangFR.dll
06/18/2009  01:58 PM           108,024 CddbLangIT.dll
06/18/2009  01:58 PM            83,448 CddbLangJA.dll
06/18/2009  01:58 PM           103,928 CddbLangNL.dll
06/18/2009  01:58 PM           808,440 CDDBUI.dll
06/06/2012  12:03 AM           805,376 cdosys.dll
07/13/2009  06:40 PM            55,296 cero.rs
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           342,016 certcli.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           122,880 certCredProvider.dll
05/12/2013  10:08 PM            43,008 certenc.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM         1,334,272 CertEnroll.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            67,072 CertEnrollCtrl.exe
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           271,872 CertEnrollUI.dll
11/20/2010  10:23 PM         1,555,456 certmgr.dll
06/10/2009  04:36 PM            63,070 certmgr.msc
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            65,024 CertPolEng.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM           263,168 certreq.exe
05/12/2013  10:08 PM           903,168 certutil.exe
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           210,432 cewmdm.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            48,640 cfgbkend.dll
05/24/2011  05:39 AM           145,920 cfgmgr32.dll
07/13/2009  08:06 PM           125,952 chajei.ime
07/13/2009  08:14 PM           155,136 charmap.exe
07/13/2009  06:15 PM            11,776 chcp.com
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            16,384 chkdsk.exe
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            16,896 chkntfs.exe
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            29,696 choice.exe
07/13/2009  08:15 PM         1,672,192 chsbrkr.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM         6,103,040 chtbrkr.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            10,752 CHxReadingStringIME.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           172,544 cic.dll
07/13/2009  08:06 PM           125,952 cintlgnt.ime
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            37,376 cipher.exe
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            13,824 clb.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           522,240 clbcatq.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM           212,480 cleanmgr.exe
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            58,880 clfsw32.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            86,016 cliconfg.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            45,056 cliconfg.exe
07/13/2009  07:12 PM            40,960 cliconfg.rll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            26,112 clip.exe
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           230,912 clusapi.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            36,864 cmcfg32.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           302,592 cmd.exe
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           484,352 cmdial32.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            13,824 cmdkey.exe
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            72,704 cmdl32.exe
06/02/2011  03:29 AM           178,800 CmdLineExt_x64.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            64,512 cmicryptinstall.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            68,608 cmifw.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           304,640 cmipnpinstall.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            34,304 cmlua.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            43,008 cmmon32.exe
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            26,112 cmpbk32.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            84,992 cmstp.exe
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            15,360 cmstplua.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            47,104 cmutil.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            12,288 cngaudit.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            51,200 cngprovider.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            32,768 cnvfat.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            63,488 colbact.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           153,600 COLORCNV.DLL
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            86,016 colorcpl.exe
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           606,208 colorui.dll
11/21/2010  02:06 AM    <DIR>          com
07/13/2009  08:15 PM             7,168 comcat.dll
07/04/2013  06:50 AM           530,432 comctl32.dll
05/23/2000  03:58 AM           608,448 comctl32.ocx
11/20/2010  10:23 PM           485,888 comdlg32.dll
05/23/2000  03:58 AM           140,488 comdlg32.ocx
06/10/2009  04:17 PM           124,118 comexp.msc
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            20,480 comp.exe
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            18,432 compact.exe
06/10/2009  04:21 PM           113,256 compmgmt.msc
06/10/2009  04:25 PM            27,792 compobj.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           276,480 compstui.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            36,352 ComputerDefaults.exe
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            89,088 comrepl.dll
07/13/2009  08:04 PM         1,297,408 comres.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           220,160 comsnap.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM         1,242,112 comsvcs.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           584,704 comuid.dll
07/13/2009  10:20 PM    <DIR>          config
07/13/2009  08:15 PM         1,344,512 connect.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            73,216 console.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM           113,152 control.exe
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            17,408 convert.exe
12/23/2010  12:54 AM           642,048 CPFilters.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            17,408 credssp.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           168,960 credui.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            28,160 credwiz.exe
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           149,019 crtdll.dll
07/08/2013  11:46 PM         1,166,848 crypt32.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            36,864 cryptbase.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            24,576 cryptdlg.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            58,880 cryptdll.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            55,296 cryptext.dll
07/08/2013  11:46 PM           103,936 cryptnet.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            78,848 cryptsp.dll
07/08/2013  11:46 PM           140,288 cryptsvc.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM         1,003,520 cryptui.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            85,504 cryptxml.dll
04/30/2013  03:29 AM    <DIR>          cs-CZ
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            34,816 cscapi.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            23,040 cscdll.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM           126,976 cscript.exe
07/13/2009  06:40 PM             7,680 csrr.rs
07/13/2009  08:14 PM             8,704 ctfmon.exe
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            27,136 ctl3d32.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM           309,248 cttune.exe
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            36,352 cttunesvr.exe
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_037.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_10000.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM           162,850 C_10001.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM           195,618 C_10002.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM           177,698 C_10003.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_10004.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_10005.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_10006.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_10007.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM           173,602 C_10008.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_10010.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_10017.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_10021.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_10029.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_10079.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_10081.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_10082.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_1026.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_1047.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_1140.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_1141.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_1142.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_1143.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_1144.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_1145.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_1146.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_1147.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_1148.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_1149.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_1250.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_1251.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_1252.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_1253.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_1254.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_1255.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_1256.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_1257.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_1258.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM           189,986 C_1361.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM           180,258 C_20000.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM           186,402 C_20001.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM           173,602 C_20002.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM           185,378 C_20003.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM           180,258 C_20004.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM           187,938 C_20005.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_20105.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_20106.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_20107.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_20108.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_20127.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM           139,810 C_20261.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_20269.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_20273.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_20277.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_20278.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_20280.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_20284.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_20285.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_20290.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_20297.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_20420.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_20423.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_20424.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_20833.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_20838.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_20866.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_20871.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_20880.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_20905.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_20924.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM           180,770 C_20932.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM           173,602 C_20936.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM           177,698 C_20949.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_21025.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_21027.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_21866.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_28591.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_28592.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_28593.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_28594.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_28595.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_28596.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_28597.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_28598.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_28599.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 c_28603.nls
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_28605.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,594 C_437.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_500.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_708.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,594 C_720.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,594 C_737.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,594 C_775.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,594 C_850.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,594 C_852.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,594 C_855.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,594 C_857.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,594 C_858.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,594 C_860.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,594 C_861.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,594 C_862.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,594 C_863.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,594 C_864.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,594 C_865.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,594 C_866.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,594 C_869.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_870.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,594 C_874.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM            66,082 C_875.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM           162,850 C_932.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM           196,642 C_936.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM           196,642 C_949.NLS
06/10/2009  04:48 PM           196,642 C_950.NLS
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           221,696 C_G18030.DLL
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            10,240 C_IS2022.DLL
11/20/2010  10:23 PM            11,264 C_ISCII.DLL
04/30/2013  03:06 AM         3,419,136 d2d1.dll
04/30/2013  03:06 AM         1,080,832 d3d10.dll
04/30/2013  03:06 AM           220,160 d3d10core.dll
04/30/2013  03:06 AM           604,160 d3d10level9.dll
04/30/2013  03:06 AM         1,988,096 d3d10warp.dll
04/30/2013  03:06 AM           161,792 d3d10_1.dll
04/30/2013  03:06 AM           249,856 d3d10_1core.dll
04/30/2013  03:06 AM         1,504,768 d3d11.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM         1,036,800 d3d8.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            11,264 d3d8thk.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM         1,828,352 d3d9.dll
03/12/2007  04:42 PM         1,123,696 D3DCompiler_33.dll
05/16/2007  04:45 PM         1,124,720 D3DCompiler_34.dll
07/19/2007  06:14 PM         1,358,192 D3DCompiler_35.dll
10/12/2007  03:14 PM         1,374,232 D3DCompiler_36.dll
03/05/2008  03:56 PM         1,420,824 D3DCompiler_37.dll
05/26/2010  11:41 AM         2,106,216 D3DCompiler_43.dll
05/26/2010  11:41 AM         1,868,128 d3dcsx_43.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           386,048 d3dim.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           817,664 d3dim700.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           593,920 d3dramp.dll
11/29/2006  01:06 PM           440,080 d3dx10.dll
03/15/2007  04:57 PM           443,752 d3dx10_33.dll
05/16/2007  04:45 PM           443,752 d3dx10_34.dll
07/19/2007  06:14 PM           444,776 d3dx10_35.dll
10/02/2007  09:56 AM           444,776 d3dx10_36.dll
02/05/2008  11:07 PM           462,864 d3dx10_37.dll
05/26/2010  11:41 AM           470,880 d3dx10_43.dll
05/26/2010  11:41 AM           248,672 d3dx11_43.dll
02/05/2005  07:45 PM         2,222,800 d3dx9_24.dll
03/18/2005  05:19 PM         2,337,488 d3dx9_25.dll
05/26/2005  03:34 PM         2,297,552 d3dx9_26.dll
07/22/2005  07:59 PM         2,319,568 d3dx9_27.dll
12/05/2005  06:09 PM         2,323,664 d3dx9_28.dll
02/03/2006  08:43 AM         2,332,368 d3dx9_29.dll
03/31/2006  12:40 PM         2,388,176 d3dx9_30.dll
09/28/2006  04:05 PM         2,414,360 d3dx9_31.dll
11/29/2006  01:06 PM         3,426,072 d3dx9_32.dll
03/12/2007  04:42 PM         3,495,784 d3dx9_33.dll
05/16/2007  04:45 PM         3,497,832 d3dx9_34.dll
07/19/2007  06:14 PM         3,727,720 d3dx9_35.dll
10/12/2007  03:14 PM         3,734,536 d3dx9_36.dll
03/05/2008  03:56 PM         3,786,760 D3DX9_37.dll
05/26/2010  11:41 AM         1,998,168 D3DX9_43.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            53,760 d3dxof.dll
04/30/2013  03:28 AM    <DIR>          da-DK
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            17,408 dataclen.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            80,384 davclnt.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            19,456 davhlpr.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM         2,522,624 dbgeng.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           854,016 dbghelp.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           135,168 dbnetlib.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            32,768 dbnmpntw.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM           868,352 dccw.exe
06/05/2013  11:50 PM            10,240 dciman32.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM             8,704 dcomcnfg.exe
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            15,360 DDACLSys.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            36,864 ddodiag.exe
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            10,752 DDOIProxy.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM         6,278,656 DDORes.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           531,968 ddraw.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            30,208 ddrawex.dll
04/30/2013  03:29 AM    <DIR>          de-DE
11/20/2010  10:25 PM           220,672 defaultlocationcpl.dll
07/04/2011  04:50 PM           472,808 deployJava1.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           128,000 desk.cpl
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            47,616 deskadp.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            45,568 deskmon.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            39,936 deskperf.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            66,560 devenum.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           484,864 DeviceCenter.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            17,408 DeviceDisplayStatusManager.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            24,576 DeviceMetadataParsers.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           181,248 DevicePairing.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           211,456 DevicePairingFolder.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            79,360 DevicePairingHandler.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            55,296 DevicePairingProxy.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            71,168 DevicePairingWizard.exe
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            91,648 DeviceProperties.exe
07/13/2009  08:15 PM             9,728 DeviceUxRes.dll
06/10/2009  04:46 PM           145,640 devmgmt.msc
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           410,624 devmgr.dll
05/24/2011  05:40 AM            64,512 devobj.dll
05/24/2011  05:40 AM            44,544 devrtl.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           586,752 dfrgui.exe
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            43,008 dfscli.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM         1,130,824 dfshim.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            54,272 DfsShlEx.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            11,264 dhcpcmonitor.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           254,464 dhcpcore.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           191,488 dhcpcore6.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            61,952 dhcpcsvc.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            43,008 dhcpcsvc6.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            81,920 DHCPQEC.DLL
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            79,360 dhcpsapi.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            31,744 dialer.exe
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            94,720 diantz.exe
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           315,904 difxapi.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            33,792 dimsjob.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            36,864 dimsroam.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           136,704 dinput.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           145,408 dinput8.dll
08/05/2011  10:13 PM    <DIR>          directx
07/13/2009  06:15 PM            13,824 diskcomp.com
07/13/2009  06:15 PM            11,264 diskcopy.com
07/13/2009  08:15 PM         1,502,720 diskcopy.dll
06/10/2009  04:47 PM            47,679 diskmgmt.msc
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           133,632 diskpart.exe
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            17,408 diskperf.exe
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           276,480 diskraid.exe
11/21/2010  02:06 AM    <DIR>          Dism
07/13/2009  08:14 PM           202,752 Dism.exe
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            15,360 dispex.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM         1,040,384 Display.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM           522,752 DisplaySwitch.exe
07/13/2009  08:14 PM             7,168 dllhost.exe
07/13/2009  08:14 PM             7,168 dllhst3g.exe
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            30,720 dmband.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            63,488 dmcompos.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           395,776 dmdlgs.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           199,680 dmdskmgr.dll
07/13/2009  08:04 PM           372,224 dmdskres.dll
07/13/2009  08:04 PM             2,048 dmdskres2.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           179,712 dmime.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            23,040 dmintf.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            38,400 dmloader.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            42,496 dmocx.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           111,616 dmrc.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            86,016 dmscript.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           105,984 dmstyle.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           105,472 dmsynth.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           101,376 dmusic.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            19,968 dmutil.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           145,920 dmvdsitf.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM           110,080 dmview.ocx
08/31/2011  12:05 AM            83,816 dns-sd.exe
03/03/2011  12:38 AM           270,336 dnsapi.dll
03/03/2011  12:36 AM            28,672 dnscacheugc.exe
11/20/2010  10:23 PM           109,056 dnscmmc.dll
08/31/2011  12:05 AM            73,064 dnssd.dll
08/31/2011  12:05 AM           178,536 dnssdX.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            37,376 docprop.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            15,872 doskey.exe
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            91,136 dot3api.dll
11/20/2010  10:23 PM            82,432 dot3cfg.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            47,104 dot3dlg.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            74,752 dot3gpclnt.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           265,728 dot3gpui.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            55,296 dot3hc.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           115,200 dot3msm.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           333,824 dot3ui.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            72,192 dpapimig.exe
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            47,616 dpapiprovider.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            76,800 DpiScaling.exe
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            29,184 dplaysvr.exe
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           213,504 dplayx.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            23,040 dpmodemx.dll
11/20/2010  10:23 PM             2,560 dpnaddr.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            57,344 dpnathlp.dll
11/02/2012  12:11 AM           376,832 dpnet.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM             7,168 dpnhpast.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM             7,168 dpnhupnp.dll
07/13/2009  08:04 PM             2,560 dpnlobby.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            33,280 dpnsvr.exe
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            44,032 dpwsockx.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           257,024 dpx.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            66,048 driverquery.exe
10/28/2012  11:13 PM    <DIR>          drivers
11/21/2010  02:06 AM    <DIR>          DriverStore
11/20/2010  10:25 PM           402,944 drmmgrtn.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           986,624 drmv2clt.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            18,944 drprov.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           225,280 drt.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            58,880 drtprov.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            43,008 drttransport.dll
05/24/2011  05:37 AM           252,928 drvinst.exe
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           323,072 drvstore.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            20,480 ds32gt.dll
11/20/2010  10:23 PM            30,208 dsauth.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           173,568 dsdmo.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           252,928 DShowRdpFilter.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            87,040 dskquota.dll
11/20/2010  10:23 PM           196,608 dskquoui.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           453,632 dsound.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           148,992 dsprop.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           395,776 dsquery.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            22,016 dsrole.dll
06/10/2009  04:34 PM           215,943 dssec.dat
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            44,032 dssec.dll
07/13/2009  08:17 PM           156,728 dssenh.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           685,056 dsuiext.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            20,992 dswave.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            32,256 dtsh.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           717,824 dui70.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           181,248 duser.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM             9,728 dvdplay.exe
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            21,504 dvdupgrd.exe
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            67,072 dwmapi.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM         1,371,136 dwmcore.dll
04/09/2013  06:34 PM         1,247,744 DWrite.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM           130,048 DWWIN.EXE
07/13/2009  08:14 PM           264,704 dxdiag.exe
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           210,432 dxdiagn.dll
04/30/2013  03:06 AM           293,376 dxgi.dll
11/20/2010  10:25 PM             4,096 dxmasf.dll
11/20/2010  10:25 PM           630,784 DXPTaskRingtone.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM         1,400,320 DxpTaskSync.dll
04/30/2013  03:09 AM           357,888 dxtmsft.dll
04/30/2013  03:09 AM           226,816 dxtrans.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            88,064 dxva2.dll
11/20/2010  10:23 PM           242,176 eapp3hst.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           183,296 eappcfg.dll
11/20/2010  10:23 PM            94,208 eappgnui.dll
11/20/2010  10:23 PM           222,208 eapphost.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            56,320 eappprxy.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            72,704 EAPQEC.DLL
04/28/2006  09:25 AM           823,296 eb.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            82,944 efsadu.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           205,312 efscore.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            12,288 efsui.exe
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            24,576 efsutil.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           128,512 EhStorAPI.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM           130,560 EhStorAuthn.exe
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           105,472 EhStorPwdMgr.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           189,952 EhStorShell.dll
04/30/2013  03:29 AM    <DIR>          el-GR
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           179,200 els.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            38,912 ELSCore.dll
04/30/2013  03:09 AM           185,344 elshyph.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           551,424 elslad.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            22,528 elsTrans.dll
11/21/2010  02:06 AM    <DIR>          en
09/12/2013  03:25 AM    <DIR>          en-US
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            20,992 encapi.dll
10/15/2011  12:38 AM           534,528 EncDec.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            66,048 eqossnap.dll
04/30/2013  03:29 AM    <DIR>          es-ES
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           271,360 es.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM         1,698,816 esent.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            38,912 esentprf.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM           123,392 esentutl.exe
07/13/2009  06:39 PM            51,712 esrb.rs
07/13/2009  10:20 PM    <DIR>          et-EE
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           288,256 eudcedit.exe
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            16,896 eventcls.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            35,328 eventcreate.exe
06/10/2009  04:38 PM            17,935 EventViewer_EventDetails.xsl
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            79,872 eventvwr.exe
06/10/2009  04:38 PM           145,127 eventvwr.msc
11/20/2010  10:25 PM           488,448 evr.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            53,248 expand.exe
02/25/2011  12:30 AM         2,616,320 explorer.exe
11/20/2010  10:24 PM         1,493,504 ExplorerFrame.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           380,957 expsrv.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            53,248 extrac32.exe
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             7,680 f3ahvoas.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           320,512 Faultrep.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            19,968 fc.exe
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            98,304 fdBth.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM             9,728 fdBthProxy.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           124,416 fde.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            59,904 fdeploy.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            41,984 fdPnp.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            27,136 fdProxy.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            76,800 fdSSDP.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            81,920 fdWCN.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            24,576 fdWNet.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           107,008 fdWSD.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            35,328 feclient.dll
04/30/2013  03:29 AM    <DIR>          fi-FI
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           444,416 filemgmt.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            13,824 find.exe
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            58,368 findnetprinters.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            62,976 findstr.exe
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            10,240 finger.exe
07/13/2009  08:14 PM             4,608 Firewall.cpl
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           462,848 FirewallAPI.dll
11/20/2010  10:23 PM           856,576 FirewallControlPanel.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            14,336 fixmapi.exe
10/09/2013  12:30 PM           692,616 FlashPlayerApp.exe
10/09/2013  12:30 PM            71,048 FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            14,848 fltLib.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            18,944 fltMC.exe
10/17/1999  08:01 PM         1,129,232 FM20.DLL
10/17/1999  08:01 PM            26,384 FM20ENU.DLL
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            23,552 fmifs.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            93,696 fms.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           828,928 fontext.dll
06/05/2013  11:51 PM            70,656 fontsub.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM           104,448 fontview.exe
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            43,008 forfiles.exe
07/13/2009  06:15 PM            35,840 format.com
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            98,304 fphc.dll
04/30/2013  03:29 AM    <DIR>          fr-FR
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           202,752 framedyn.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           206,336 framedynos.dll
06/10/2009  04:21 PM           144,909 fsmgmt.msc
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            73,728 fsutil.exe
04/13/2012  11:05 AM           218,504 ftd2xx.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           179,712 fthsvc.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            42,496 ftp.exe
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           167,424 fundisc.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            57,856 fwcfg.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           216,576 FWPUCLNT.DLL
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            44,032 FwRemoteSvr.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           227,328 FXSAPI.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            78,336 FXSCOM.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           472,576 FXSCOMEX.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            40,448 FXSEXT32.dll
07/13/2009  08:05 PM           925,184 FXSRESM.dll
07/14/2009  12:32 AM    <DIR>          FxsTmp
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           457,216 FXSXP32.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            45,568 g711codc.ax
11/20/2010  10:25 PM         2,576,384 gameux.dll
07/13/2009  08:05 PM         4,240,384 GameUXLegacyGDFs.dll
06/10/2009  04:30 PM            24,006 gb2312.uce
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           120,832 gcdef.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           311,296 gdi32.dll
04/17/2008  12:12 PM           107,368 GEARAspi.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            65,024 getmac.exe
07/13/2009  08:15 PM             7,680 getuname.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           315,392 glmf32.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           130,048 glu32.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            79,872 gpapi.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           951,808 gpedit.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            33,792 gpprnext.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM           128,000 gpresult.exe
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            18,944 gptext.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            16,896 gpupdate.exe
07/13/2009  06:40 PM            16,896 grb.rs
06/13/2013  11:38 PM    <DIR>          GroupPolicy
07/13/2009  09:34 PM    <DIR>          GroupPolicyUsers
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            16,384 grpconv.exe
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            66,560 hbaapi.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            26,112 hcproviders.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM           234,496 hdwwiz.cpl
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            64,512 hdwwiz.exe
07/13/2009  10:20 PM    <DIR>          he-IL
07/13/2009  08:14 PM             8,704 help.exe
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            55,808 HelpPaneProxy.dll
11/20/2010  10:23 PM           312,832 hgcpl.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            15,360 hh.exe
07/13/2009  08:14 PM           523,776 hhctrl.ocx
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            43,008 hhsetup.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            22,016 hid.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            30,720 hidphone.tsp
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            49,152 hidserv.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            84,992 hlink.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           288,256 hnetcfg.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            14,848 hnetmon.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM             8,704 HOSTNAME.EXE
07/13/2009  10:20 PM    <DIR>          hr-HR
04/30/2013  03:09 AM           361,984 html.iec
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            34,816 httpapi.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            33,792 htui.dll
04/30/2013  03:29 AM    <DIR>          hu-HU
07/13/2009  08:14 PM           197,632 iac25_32.ax
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            19,456 ias.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            78,848 iasacct.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            59,392 iasads.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            49,664 iasdatastore.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            81,408 iashlpr.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           485,376 IasMigPlugin.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           157,696 iasnap.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            34,304 iaspolcy.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           172,032 iasrad.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           122,880 iasrecst.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           191,488 iassam.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           322,560 iassdo.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            77,824 iassvcs.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            27,136 icacls.exe
06/10/2009  04:14 PM           618,832 icardagt.exe
04/30/2013  03:09 AM            69,120 icardie.dll
06/10/2009  04:14 PM             8,000 icardres.dll
11/20/2010  10:25 PM            82,944 iccvid.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           215,040 icm32.dll
07/13/2009  08:05 PM             3,072 icmp.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            21,504 icmui.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM             9,728 IconCodecService.dll
06/10/2009  04:15 PM             8,798 icrav03.rat
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           143,360 icsigd.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            14,336 icsunattend.exe
07/13/2009  10:20 PM    <DIR>          icsxml
06/10/2009  04:30 PM            60,458 ideograf.uce
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            33,792 idndl.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            45,056 IDStore.dll
04/30/2013  03:09 AM           110,592 IEAdvpack.dll
04/30/2013  03:09 AM         1,400,416 ieapfltr.dat
04/30/2013  03:09 AM           629,248 ieapfltr.dll
04/30/2013  03:09 AM           242,200 iedkcs32.dll
09/22/2013  06:27 PM        13,761,024 ieframe.dll
04/30/2013  03:09 AM           117,248 iepeers.dll
09/22/2013  06:27 PM            33,280 iernonce.dll
09/22/2013  06:27 PM         2,048,512 iertutil.dll
09/22/2013  06:27 PM            61,440 iesetup.dll
09/22/2013  06:27 PM           109,056 iesysprep.dll
09/22/2013  06:27 PM           391,168 ieui.dll
04/30/2013  03:09 AM            25,185 ieuinit.inf
04/30/2013  03:09 AM           137,216 ieUnatt.exe
04/30/2013  03:09 AM           150,528 iexpress.exe
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            20,992 ifmon.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           148,992 ifsutil.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM             8,704 ifsutilx.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            17,920 imaadp32.acm
03/01/2012  12:33 AM           159,232 imagehlp.dll
07/13/2009  08:06 PM        20,268,032 imageres.dll
07/13/2009  08:06 PM           705,536 imagesp1.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           109,056 imapi.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           392,192 imapi2.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           732,160 imapi2fs.dll
07/13/2009  10:20 PM    <DIR>          IME
04/30/2013  03:09 AM            38,400 imgutil.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM         1,027,584 IMJP10.IME
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           701,440 IMJP10K.DLL
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           430,080 imkr80.ime
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           119,808 imm32.dll
05/02/2011  11:30 PM           741,376 inetcomm.dll
04/30/2013  03:09 AM         1,441,280 inetcpl.cpl
11/20/2010  10:23 PM            52,736 inetmib1.dll
07/13/2009  08:06 PM            84,480 INETRES.dll
07/13/2009  09:36 PM    <DIR>          inetsrv
07/13/2009  08:14 PM             9,216 InfDefaultInstall.exe
06/10/2009  04:14 PM            98,632 infocardapi.dll
06/10/2009  04:14 PM            34,120 infocardcpl.cpl
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           216,064 InkEd.dll
11/20/2010  10:23 PM           202,240 input.dll
04/30/2013  03:09 AM            82,432 inseng.dll
07/13/2009  10:20 PM    <DIR>          InstallShield
08/01/2013  07:45 PM             7,680 instnm.exe
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           345,088 intl.cpl
07/13/2009  08:06 PM             2,048 iologmsg.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            10,752 IPBusEnumProxy.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            27,136 ipconfig.exe
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           103,936 IPHLPAPI.DLL
07/13/2009  08:06 PM             2,560 iprop.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM             8,192 iprtprio.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           271,360 iprtrmgr.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           757,760 ipsecsnp.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           400,896 ipsmsnap.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           197,632 ir32_32.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM           839,680 ir41_32.ax
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           120,320 ir41_qc.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           120,320 ir41_qcx.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           746,496 ir50_32.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           200,192 ir50_qc.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           200,192 ir50_qcx.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            15,360 irclass.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM           418,816 irprops.cpl
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           144,896 iscsicli.exe
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           218,624 iscsicpl.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM           120,320 iscsicpl.exe
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            50,688 iscsidsc.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM             8,192 iscsied.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            28,672 iscsium.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            66,048 iscsiwmi.dll
11/20/2010  10:25 PM            86,528 isoburn.exe
04/30/2013  03:29 AM    <DIR>          it-IT
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           158,720 itircl.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           142,848 itss.dll
11/20/2010  10:25 PM           219,648 iTVData.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM           146,944 ivfsrc.ax
11/20/2010  10:23 PM            50,176 iyuv_32.dll
04/30/2013  03:29 AM    <DIR>          ja-JP
07/04/2011  04:50 PM           145,184 java.exe
07/04/2011  04:50 PM           145,184 javaw.exe
07/04/2011  04:50 PM           157,472 javaws.exe
08/31/2011  12:05 AM            50,536 jdns_sd.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM           138,240 joy.cpl
09/22/2013  06:27 PM           690,688 jscript.dll
09/22/2013  06:27 PM         2,876,928 jscript9.dll
09/22/2013  06:27 PM            39,424 jsproxy.dll
06/10/2009  04:30 PM             6,948 kanji_1.uce
06/10/2009  04:30 PM             8,484 kanji_2.uce
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             7,168 kbd101.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             7,168 kbd101a.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             7,168 kbd101b.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             7,168 kbd101c.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             7,168 kbd103.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             7,680 kbd106.dll
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             7,680 kbd106n.dll
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,656 KBDA1.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,656 KBDA2.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             7,168 KBDA3.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             7,168 KBDAL.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,144 KBDARME.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,144 KBDARMW.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             7,680 kbdax2.dll
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,656 KBDAZE.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,656 KBDAZEL.DLL
11/20/2010  10:24 PM             6,656 KBDBASH.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,656 KBDBE.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             7,168 KBDBENE.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,656 KBDBGPH.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,656 KBDBGPH1.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             7,168 KBDBHC.DLL
11/20/2010  10:24 PM             6,656 KBDBLR.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,656 KBDBR.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,656 KBDBU.DLL
11/20/2010  10:24 PM             6,656 KBDBULG.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             7,168 KBDCA.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             8,704 KBDCAN.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             7,680 KBDCR.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             7,680 KBDCZ.DLL
11/20/2010  10:24 PM             7,680 KBDCZ1.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             7,680 KBDCZ2.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,656 KBDDA.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,656 KBDDIV1.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,656 KBDDIV2.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,656 KBDDV.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             7,680 KBDES.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,656 KBDEST.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,144 KBDFA.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             7,680 KBDFC.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,656 KBDFI.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             8,192 KBDFI1.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,656 KBDFO.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,656 KBDFR.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,144 KBDGAE.DLL
11/20/2010  10:24 PM             6,656 KBDGEO.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             7,168 kbdgeoer.dll
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,656 kbdgeoqw.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM             7,680 KBDGKL.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,656 KBDGR.DLL
11/20/2010  10:24 PM             7,680 KBDGR1.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             8,192 KBDGRLND.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,656 KBDHAU.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,656 KBDHE.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             7,168 KBDHE220.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             7,168 KBDHE319.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,656 KBDHEB.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             7,168 KBDHELA2.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             7,168 KBDHELA3.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             9,216 KBDHEPT.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             7,168 KBDHU.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,656 KBDHU1.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             7,680 kbdibm02.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             7,168 KBDIBO.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,656 KBDIC.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,656 KBDINASA.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,656 KBDINBE1.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,656 KBDINBE2.DLL
11/20/2010  10:24 PM             7,168 KBDINBEN.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             7,168 KBDINDEV.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,656 KBDINGUJ.DLL
11/20/2010  10:24 PM             7,168 KBDINHIN.DLL
11/20/2010  10:24 PM             7,168 KBDINKAN.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             7,168 KBDINMAL.DLL
11/20/2010  10:24 PM             7,168 KBDINMAR.DLL
11/20/2010  10:24 PM             7,168 KBDINORI.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,656 KBDINPUN.DLL
11/20/2010  10:24 PM             7,168 KBDINTAM.DLL
11/20/2010  10:24 PM             6,656 KBDINTEL.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             8,192 KBDINUK2.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,144 KBDIR.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,144 KBDIT.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,656 KBDIT142.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             7,680 KBDIULAT.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM            11,264 KBDJPN.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,656 KBDKAZ.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             7,168 KBDKHMR.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM            10,752 KBDKOR.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,144 KBDKYR.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             7,168 KBDLA.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             7,168 KBDLAO.DLL
11/20/2010  10:24 PM             7,680 kbdlk41a.dll
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,144 KBDLT.DLL
11/20/2010  10:24 PM             6,656 KBDLT1.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,656 KBDLT2.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,656 KBDLV.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             7,168 KBDLV1.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,656 KBDMAC.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,656 KBDMACST.DLL
11/20/2010  10:24 PM             6,656 KBDMAORI.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             7,168 KBDMLT47.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             7,168 KBDMLT48.DLL
11/20/2010  10:24 PM             6,656 KBDMON.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,656 KBDMONMO.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,656 KBDNE.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             7,680 kbdnec.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             8,192 kbdnec95.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             9,728 kbdnecat.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             8,192 kbdnecnt.DLL
11/20/2010  10:24 PM             7,168 KBDNEPR.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,656 KBDNO.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             8,192 KBDNO1.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             7,680 KBDNSO.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,656 KBDPASH.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             7,168 KBDPL.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             7,168 KBDPL1.DLL
11/20/2010  10:24 PM             7,168 KBDPO.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             8,192 KBDRO.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             8,192 KBDROPR.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             8,192 KBDROST.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,144 KBDRU.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,656 KBDRU1.DLL
11/20/2010  10:24 PM             7,168 KBDSF.DLL
11/20/2010  10:24 PM             7,680 KBDSG.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             7,168 KBDSL.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             7,680 KBDSL1.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             8,192 KBDSMSFI.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             8,192 KBDSMSNO.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,656 KBDSN1.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             7,680 KBDSOREX.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             7,168 KBDSORS1.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             7,680 KBDSORST.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             7,168 KBDSP.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             7,168 KBDSW.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             7,680 KBDSW09.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,656 KBDSYR1.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,656 KBDSYR2.DLL
11/20/2010  10:24 PM             6,656 KBDTAJIK.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,656 KBDTAT.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,656 KBDTH0.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,656 KBDTH1.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,656 KBDTH2.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,656 KBDTH3.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             7,680 KBDTIPRC.DLL
11/20/2010  10:24 PM             7,680 KBDTUF.DLL
11/20/2010  10:24 PM             7,680 KBDTUQ.DLL
11/20/2010  10:24 PM             6,656 KBDTURME.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,656 KBDUGHR.DLL
11/20/2010  10:24 PM             6,656 KBDUGHR1.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,656 KBDUK.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             7,680 KBDUKX.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,144 KBDUR.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             7,168 KBDUR1.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,144 KBDURDU.DLL
11/20/2010  10:24 PM             6,656 KBDUS.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,656 KBDUSA.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,656 KBDUSL.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,656 KBDUSR.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             7,168 KBDUSX.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,656 KBDUZB.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,656 KBDVNTC.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,656 KBDWOL.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             6,656 KBDYAK.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             7,168 KBDYBA.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             7,168 KBDYCC.DLL
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             8,192 KBDYCL.DLL
05/02/2012  02:58 PM            29,184 kdbsdk32.dll
08/10/2012  06:56 PM           542,208 kerberos.dll
08/01/2013  08:50 PM         1,114,112 kernel32.dll
08/01/2013  08:50 PM           274,944 KernelBase.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            19,456 keyiso.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           158,720 keymgr.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            38,912 kmddsp.tsp
04/30/2013  03:29 AM    <DIR>          ko-KR
06/10/2009  04:30 PM            12,876 korean.uce
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           145,408 korwbrkr.dll
06/10/2009  04:29 PM        11,967,524 korwbrkr.lex
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           193,536 ksproxy.ax
11/20/2010  10:25 PM            84,480 kstvtune.ax
07/13/2009  08:15 PM             4,608 ksuser.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           107,008 Kswdmcap.ax
11/20/2010  10:25 PM            48,640 ksxbar.ax
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            14,848 ktmutil.exe
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            20,480 ktmw32.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            57,344 l2gpstore.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            54,272 l2nacp.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           180,224 L2SecHC.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            64,000 l3codeca.acm
07/13/2009  08:14 PM           220,672 l3codecp.acm
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            14,336 label.exe
07/13/2009  08:15 PM             9,728 LAPRXY.DLL
06/10/2009  04:41 PM           211,938 lcphrase.tbl
06/10/2009  04:41 PM            24,114 lcptr.tbl
05/25/2011  09:48 AM           108,227 license.rtf
04/30/2013  03:09 AM            23,040 licmgr10.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            22,016 linkinfo.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           115,712 loadperf.dll
11/20/2010  10:23 PM           419,880 locale.nls
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           429,056 localsec.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           226,816 LocationApi.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            89,600 LocationNotifications.exe
06/10/2009  04:16 PM             2,727 locationnotificationsview.xml
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            42,496 lodctr.exe
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            95,232 logagent.exe
10/22/2013  08:56 PM    <DIR>          LogFiles
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            69,632 loghours.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            82,944 logman.exe
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           127,488 logoncli.dll
06/05/2013  11:57 PM            25,600 lpk.dll
11/20/2010  10:23 PM            21,504 lsmproxy.dll
07/13/2009  10:20 PM    <DIR>          lt-LT
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            41,984 luainstall.dll
06/10/2009  04:26 PM           144,998 lusrmgr.msc
07/13/2009  10:20 PM    <DIR>          lv-LV
07/13/2009  08:06 PM             2,560 lz32.dll
06/10/2009  04:48 PM             9,958 l_intl.nls
05/25/2011  12:48 AM    <DIR>          Macromed
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            40,448 Magnification.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM           629,760 Magnify.exe
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           516,096 main.cpl
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            98,816 makecab.exe
11/20/2010  10:31 PM    <DIR>          manifeststore
10/01/1998  01:00 PM           520,128 MAPI.DLL
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            76,800 mapi32.dll
03/26/1998  01:00 AM            38,160 MAPISRVR.EXE
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            76,800 mapistub.dll
07/13/2009  11:55 PM               535 mapisvc.inf
06/08/2012  03:21 AM           753,280 MBAPO32.dll
11/20/2010  10:23 PM           220,672 mcbuilder.exe
11/20/2010  10:25 PM           312,168 MCEWMDRMNDBootstrap.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            84,480 mciavi32.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            38,912 mcicda.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            36,352 mciqtz32.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            23,552 mciseq.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            23,040 mciwave.dll
07/13/2009  08:06 PM             2,048 mctres.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           205,824 mdminst.dll
11/20/2010  10:25 PM           266,752 MediaMetadataHandler.dll
11/20/2010  10:25 PM         3,207,680 mf.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            41,984 mf3216.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            92,672 mfAACEnc.dll
06/11/2011  01:58 AM         4,397,384 mfc100.dll
06/11/2011  01:58 AM            36,176 mfc100chs.dll
06/11/2011  01:58 AM            36,176 mfc100cht.dll
06/11/2011  01:58 AM            64,336 mfc100deu.dll
06/11/2011  01:58 AM            55,120 mfc100enu.dll
06/11/2011  01:58 AM            63,824 mfc100esn.dll
06/11/2011  01:58 AM            64,336 mfc100fra.dll
06/11/2011  01:58 AM            62,288 mfc100ita.dll
06/11/2011  01:58 AM            43,856 mfc100jpn.dll
06/11/2011  01:58 AM            43,344 mfc100kor.dll
06/11/2011  01:58 AM            60,752 mfc100rus.dll
06/11/2011  01:58 AM         4,422,992 mfc100u.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           954,752 mfc40.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           954,288 mfc40u.dll
03/11/2011  12:33 AM         1,137,664 mfc42.dll
06/17/1998  07:08 PM            53,248 MFC42ENU.DLL
03/11/2011  12:33 AM         1,164,288 mfc42u.dll
06/11/2011  01:58 AM            81,744 mfcm100.dll
06/11/2011  01:58 AM            81,744 mfcm100u.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            25,600 mfcsubs.dll
11/20/2010  10:25 PM           296,448 mfds.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           140,288 mfdvdec.dll
07/13/2009  08:06 PM             2,048 mferror.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           281,088 mfh264enc.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            77,312 mfmjpegdec.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           352,768 mfplat.dll
11/20/2010  10:25 PM           176,128 MFPlay.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            23,040 mfpmp.exe
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           103,424 mfps.dll
11/20/2010  10:25 PM           196,608 mfreadwrite.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            53,248 mfvdsp.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           609,280 MFWMAAEC.DLL
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            18,944 mgmtapi.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            16,896 midimap.dll
07/13/2009  08:20 PM            91,728 MigAutoPlay.exe
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           101,888 migisol.dll
04/30/2013  03:30 AM    <DIR>          migration
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           181,760 miguiresource.dll
11/21/2010  02:06 AM    <DIR>          migwiz
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            42,496 mimefilt.dll
06/10/2009  04:26 PM           673,088 mlang.dat
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           177,664 mlang.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM         1,401,344 mmc.exe
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           304,128 mmcbase.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            70,656 mmci.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            12,800 mmcico.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM         2,151,936 mmcndmgr.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           128,512 mmcshext.dll
11/20/2010  10:23 PM           213,504 MMDevAPI.dll
07/13/2009  08:06 PM         9,053,696 mmres.dll
11/20/2010  10:23 PM           905,216 mmsys.cpl
11/20/2010  10:25 PM           101,376 mobsync.exe
07/13/2009  06:15 PM            25,088 mode.com
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           288,768 modemui.dll
07/13/2009  06:15 PM            20,992 more.com
07/13/2009  08:06 PM           184,832 moricons.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            13,312 mountvol.exe
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            79,872 MP3DMOD.DLL
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           241,152 MP43DECD.DLL
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           415,744 MP4SDECD.DLL
11/20/2010  10:25 PM            72,704 Mpeg2Data.ax
12/23/2010  12:50 AM           199,680 mpg2splt.ax
06/02/2000  08:48 AM           427,520 MPG4C32.DLL
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           241,152 MPG4DECD.DLL
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            64,000 mpr.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           158,720 mprapi.dll
11/20/2010  10:23 PM           268,800 mprddm.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            75,264 mprdim.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           104,960 mprmsg.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            11,264 MRINFO.EXE
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           121,344 msaatext.dll
11/20/2010  10:25 PM           226,304 MSAC3ENC.DLL
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            72,192 msacm32.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            20,992 msacm32.drv
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            18,432 msadp32.acm
07/13/2009  08:06 PM             2,560 msafd.dll
11/20/2010  10:23 PM            34,304 msasn1.dll
06/02/2000  08:50 AM           305,152 MSAUD32.ACM
07/13/2009  08:06 PM           145,920 msaudite.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           219,648 mscandui.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            10,240 mscat32.dll
11/20/2010  10:26 PM           152,576 msclmd.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           481,792 mscms.dll
07/28/1998  07:01 PM         1,062,704 MSCOMCTL.OCX
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           297,808 mscoree.dll
11/20/2010  10:23 PM           155,472 mscorier.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            80,720 mscories.dll
07/13/2009  08:06 PM             8,192 mscpx32r.dLL
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            28,672 mscpxl32.dLL
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           828,928 msctf.dll
07/13/2009  06:26 PM             7,168 msctfime.ime
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            19,968 MsCtfMonitor.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            81,920 msctfp.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            85,504 msctfui.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           163,840 msdadiag.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           126,976 msdart.dll
07/13/2009  07:11 PM             8,192 msdatsrc.tlb
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           305,152 msdelta.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            30,720 msdmo.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           341,504 msdrm.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM           983,040 msdt.exe
07/13/2009  10:20 PM    <DIR>          Msdtc
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           578,560 msdtcprx.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           237,568 msdtcuiu.dll
07/13/2009  08:06 PM            21,504 msdtcVSp1res.dll
11/20/2010  10:25 PM            59,904 MSDvbNP.ax
11/20/2010  10:25 PM             4,096 msdxm.ocx
07/13/2009  04:04 PM            43,520 msdxm.tlb
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           409,600 msexch40.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           339,968 msexcl40.dll
09/22/2013  06:27 PM           493,056 msfeeds.dll
04/30/2013  03:09 AM            41,984 msfeedsbs.dll
04/30/2013  03:09 AM            11,776 msfeedssync.exe
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           592,384 msftedit.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            12,288 msg711.acm
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            23,552 msgsm32.acm
04/30/2013  03:09 AM            12,800 mshta.exe
09/22/2013  06:27 PM        14,335,488 mshtml.dll
09/20/2013  10:30 PM         2,706,432 mshtml.tlb
04/30/2013  03:09 AM            79,872 mshtmled.dll
04/30/2013  03:09 AM            48,640 mshtmler.dll
04/30/2013  03:09 AM           719,360 mshtmlmedia.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM         2,341,376 msi.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           479,232 msidcrl30.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            53,248 msident.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM             7,680 msidle.dll
07/13/2009  08:07 PM             4,608 msidntld.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           301,568 msieftp.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            73,216 msiexec.exe
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           337,408 msihnd.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            15,872 msiltcfg.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM             4,608 msimg32.dll
07/13/2009  08:07 PM            25,088 msimsg.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            31,232 msimtf.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           303,104 msinfo32.exe
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            20,480 msisip.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM         1,589,248 msjet40.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           364,544 msjetoledb40.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            24,576 msjint40.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            61,440 msjter40.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           290,816 msjtes40.dll
04/30/2013  03:09 AM           158,720 msls31.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           241,664 msltus40.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           970,240 msmpeg2adec.dll
11/20/2010  10:25 PM           830,464 MSMPEG2ENC.DLL
04/30/2013  03:06 AM         2,284,544 msmpeg2vdec.dll
11/20/2010  10:25 PM           265,216 msnetobj.dll
11/20/2010  10:25 PM           204,288 MSNP.ax
07/13/2009  08:07 PM            60,416 msobjs.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           206,336 msoeacct.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            86,528 msoert2.dll
07/13/2009  08:07 PM             8,192 msorc32r.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           176,128 msorcl32.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM         6,376,960 mspaint.exe
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            35,328 mspatcha.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           368,640 mspbde40.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            44,032 msports.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM           108,032 msra.exe
07/13/2009  06:19 PM             7,168 MsraLegacy.tlb
04/30/2013  03:09 AM           163,840 msrating.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           319,488 msrd2x40.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           344,064 msrd3x40.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           159,232 msrdc.dll
05/11/2000  02:06 PM           397,312 MSRDO20.DLL
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            44,544 MsRdpWebAccess.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           643,072 msrepl40.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            13,312 msrle32.dll
05/03/2011  11:32 PM            59,392 msscntrs.dll
11/20/2010  10:25 PM           504,320 msscp.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            95,232 msscript.ocx
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           171,520 mssha.dll
07/13/2009  08:07 PM           268,800 msshavmsg.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            10,240 msshooks.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            39,424 mssign32.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM             7,680 mssip32.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           104,448 mssitlb.dll
05/03/2011  11:32 PM           337,408 mssph.dll
05/03/2011  11:32 PM           197,120 mssphtb.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            35,328 mssprxy.dll
05/03/2011  11:32 PM         1,401,344 mssrch.dll
05/23/2000  10:45 PM           118,784 MSSTDFMT.DLL
08/09/1998  11:07 AM            94,208 MSSTKPRP.DLL
05/03/2011  11:32 PM           666,624 mssvp.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            17,408 msswch.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           209,920 mstask.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           282,624 mstext40.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM         1,049,600 mstsc.exe
02/14/2013  11:37 PM         3,217,408 mstscax.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           167,936 msutb.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           257,024 msv1_0.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM         1,386,496 msvbvm60.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            59,904 msvcirt.dll
06/11/2011  01:58 AM           421,200 msvcp100.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           406,528 msvcp60.dll
06/18/2009  01:58 PM           499,712 msvcp71.dll
06/11/2011  01:58 AM           773,968 msvcr100.dll
03/18/2010  01:16 PM           771,424 msvcr100_clr0400.dll
06/18/2009  01:58 PM           344,064 msvcr70.dll
06/18/2009  01:58 PM           348,160 msvcr71.dll
12/16/2011  02:52 AM           690,688 msvcrt.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           253,952 msvcrt20.dll
07/13/2009  08:07 PM            60,928 msvcrt40.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           120,320 msvfw32.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            31,744 msvidc32.dll
11/20/2010  10:25 PM         2,291,712 MSVidCtl.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           856,064 mswdat10.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           296,960 mswmdm.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           232,448 mswsock.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           618,496 mswstr10.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           454,656 msxbde40.dll
10/31/2012  11:47 PM         1,236,992 msxml3.dll
06/25/2010  10:24 PM             2,048 msxml3r.dll
10/31/2012  11:47 PM         1,389,568 msxml6.dll
07/13/2009  08:07 PM             2,048 msxml6r.dll
11/20/2010  10:23 PM            22,528 msyuv.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM           125,440 mtstocom.exe
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           320,512 mtxclu.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            22,528 mtxdm.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM             6,656 mtxex.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            27,648 mtxlegih.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM           111,616 mtxoci.dll
11/21/2010  02:06 AM    <DIR>          MUI
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            13,312 muifontsetup.dll
11/20/2010  10:23 PM            70,656 MuiUnattend.exe
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           229,888 mycomput.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           136,192 mydocs.dll
11/20/2010  10:25 PM           221,184 Mystify.scr
06/10/2009  04:25 PM            63,411 NAPCLCFG.MSC
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            46,080 NAPCRYPT.DLL
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            68,096 napdsnap.dll
11/20/2010  10:23 PM           107,008 NAPHLPR.DLL
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            52,224 NapiNSP.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            38,912 napipsec.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           158,208 NAPMONTR.DLL
07/13/2009  08:14 PM           279,552 NAPSTAT.EXE
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            13,312 NativeHooks.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           801,280 NaturalLanguage6.dll
04/30/2013  03:29 AM    <DIR>          nb-NO
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            19,968 NcdProp.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            78,848 nci.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            49,152 ncobjapi.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM           100,352 ncpa.cpl
11/19/2012  11:51 PM           220,160 ncrypt.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            60,928 ncryptui.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           152,064 ncsi.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            75,264 ndadmin.exe
07/13/2009  08:16 PM             8,192 nddeapi.dll
07/13/2009  09:34 PM    <DIR>          NDF
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           200,192 ndfapi.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            29,696 ndfetw.dll
06/10/2009  04:18 PM               565 NdfEventView.xml
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            94,720 ndfhcdiscovery.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            41,984 ndiscapCfg.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            71,168 ndishc.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            12,288 ndproxystub.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            50,688 ndptsp.tsp
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            93,696 negoexts.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            46,080 net.exe
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           142,336 net1.exe
07/04/2012  04:16 PM            57,344 netapi32.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            14,336 netbios.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            24,064 netbtugc.exe
11/20/2010  10:23 PM         1,644,032 netcenter.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           406,528 netcfgx.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           175,104 netcorehc.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           225,792 netdiagfx.dll
07/13/2009  08:07 PM            18,944 netevent.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            49,488 netfxperf.dll
07/13/2009  08:07 PM             2,048 neth.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           117,248 netid.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           166,400 netiohlp.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            25,600 netiougc.exe
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           161,792 netjoin.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           563,712 netlogon.dll
07/13/2009  08:07 PM             2,048 netmsg.dll
11/20/2010  10:23 PM           175,616 netplwiz.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            26,112 Netplwiz.exe
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           481,792 netprof.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           360,448 netprofm.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            96,256 netsh.exe
11/20/2010  10:24 PM         2,494,464 netshell.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            27,136 NETSTAT.EXE
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            22,528 netutils.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM         1,661,440 networkexplorer.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            40,960 networkitemfactory.dll
07/13/2009  10:20 PM    <DIR>          NetworkList
11/20/2010  10:24 PM         2,130,944 networkmap.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           313,856 newdev.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            76,800 newdev.exe
04/30/2013  03:29 AM    <DIR>          nl-NL
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            52,224 nlaapi.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           134,144 nlhtml.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           156,672 nlmgp.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            11,264 nlmsprep.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            69,120 nlsbres.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM         1,537,536 NlsData0000.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM         2,609,664 NlsData0001.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM         1,977,856 NlsData0002.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM         1,977,856 NlsData0003.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM         2,255,360 NlsData0007.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM         4,888,576 NlsData0009.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM        10,240,512 NlsData000a.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM         2,654,208 NlsData000c.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM         2,353,152 NlsData000d.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM         1,977,856 NlsData000f.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM         4,507,648 NlsData0010.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM         2,670,592 NlsData0011.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM         3,476,480 NlsData0013.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM         1,977,856 NlsData0018.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM         4,509,696 NlsData0019.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM         1,977,856 NlsData001a.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM         1,977,856 NlsData001b.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM         4,507,648 NlsData001d.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM         3,116,544 NlsData0020.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM         1,811,968 NlsData0021.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM         1,811,968 NlsData0022.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM         1,977,856 NlsData0024.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM         1,977,856 NlsData0026.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM         1,979,392 NlsData0027.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM         1,811,968 NlsData002a.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM         3,116,544 NlsData0039.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM         1,811,968 NlsData003e.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM         3,116,544 NlsData0045.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM         3,116,544 NlsData0046.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM         3,116,544 NlsData0047.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM         3,116,544 NlsData0049.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM         3,116,544 NlsData004a.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM         3,116,544 NlsData004b.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM         3,116,544 NlsData004c.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM         3,116,544 NlsData004e.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM         4,507,648 NlsData0414.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM         4,507,648 NlsData0416.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM         4,507,648 NlsData0816.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM         1,977,856 NlsData081a.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM         1,977,856 NlsData0c1a.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            26,112 Nlsdl.dll
07/13/2009  08:08 PM        11,722,752 NlsLexicons0001.dll
07/13/2009  08:08 PM         4,164,096 NlsLexicons0002.dll
07/13/2009  08:08 PM         1,452,544 NlsLexicons0003.dll
07/13/2009  08:08 PM        12,038,656 NlsLexicons0007.dll
07/13/2009  08:08 PM         2,628,608 NlsLexicons0009.dll
07/13/2009  08:08 PM         9,892,864 NlsLexicons000a.dll
07/13/2009  08:08 PM         6,237,696 NlsLexicons000c.dll
07/13/2009  08:08 PM         1,722,368 NlsLexicons000d.dll
07/13/2009  08:08 PM         5,654,528 NlsLexicons000f.dll
07/13/2009  08:08 PM         4,175,872 NlsLexicons0010.dll
07/13/2009  08:08 PM         2,466,816 NlsLexicons0011.dll
07/13/2009  08:08 PM         4,981,248 NlsLexicons0013.dll
07/13/2009  08:08 PM         3,331,072 NlsLexicons0018.dll
07/13/2009  08:08 PM         6,781,440 NlsLexicons0019.dll
07/13/2009  08:08 PM         6,014,976 NlsLexicons001a.dll
07/13/2009  08:08 PM         6,585,856 NlsLexicons001b.dll
07/13/2009  08:08 PM         6,346,240 NlsLexicons001d.dll
07/13/2009  08:08 PM         1,236,992 NlsLexicons0020.dll
07/13/2009  08:08 PM         2,136,064 NlsLexicons0021.dll
07/13/2009  08:08 PM         5,499,904 NlsLexicons0022.dll
07/13/2009  08:08 PM         7,964,672 NlsLexicons0024.dll
07/13/2009  08:08 PM         5,791,232 NlsLexicons0026.dll
07/13/2009  08:08 PM         6,224,896 NlsLexicons0027.dll
07/13/2009  08:08 PM             4,096 NlsLexicons002a.dll
07/13/2009  08:08 PM         1,782,272 NlsLexicons0039.dll
07/13/2009  08:08 PM         4,045,824 NlsLexicons003e.dll
07/13/2009  08:08 PM         1,793,536 NlsLexicons0045.dll
07/13/2009  08:08 PM         1,808,896 NlsLexicons0046.dll
07/13/2009  08:08 PM         1,411,072 NlsLexicons0047.dll
07/13/2009  08:08 PM         1,558,016 NlsLexicons0049.dll
07/13/2009  08:08 PM         3,419,136 NlsLexicons004a.dll
07/13/2009  08:08 PM         1,702,912 NlsLexicons004b.dll
07/13/2009  08:08 PM         4,093,440 NlsLexicons004c.dll
07/13/2009  08:08 PM         1,972,736 NlsLexicons004e.dll
07/13/2009  08:08 PM         4,616,192 NlsLexicons0414.dll
07/13/2009  08:08 PM         5,090,816 NlsLexicons0416.dll
07/13/2009  08:08 PM         5,031,936 NlsLexicons0816.dll
07/13/2009  08:08 PM         7,042,560 NlsLexicons081a.dll
07/13/2009  08:08 PM         6,917,120 NlsLexicons0c1a.dll
07/13/2009  08:09 PM         5,071,872 NlsModels0011.dll
06/10/2009  04:29 PM             1,696 NOISE.CHS
06/10/2009  04:29 PM             1,696 NOISE.CHT
06/10/2009  04:32 PM               741 NOISE.DAT
06/10/2009  04:32 PM             2,060 noise.jpn
06/10/2009  04:29 PM             1,486 noise.kor
06/10/2009  04:29 PM               697 NOISE.THA
07/13/2009  08:09 PM             2,048 normaliz.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM           179,712 notepad.exe
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            16,896 npmproxy.dll
06/02/2000  08:51 AM            84,480 NSCMPS.DLL
06/02/2000  08:51 AM            34,240 NSERROR.DLL
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            27,136 nshhttp.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           346,112 nshipsec.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           656,384 nshwfp.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM             8,704 nsi.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            98,304 nslookup.exe
08/01/2013  08:51 PM         1,292,192 ntdll.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            90,112 ntdsapi.dll
08/01/2013  08:59 PM         3,968,960 ntkrnlpa.exe
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            69,120 ntlanman.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            15,872 ntlanui2.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           121,856 ntmarta.dll
08/01/2013  08:59 PM         3,913,664 ntoskrnl.exe
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           297,472 ntprint.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            61,952 ntprint.exe
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           442,880 ntshrui.dll
08/01/2013  07:45 PM            14,336 ntvdm64.dll
```


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

```
Volume in drive C has no label.
 Volume Serial Number is 1430-A729

 Directory of c:\windows\SysWOW64 (Continued)

07/13/2009  08:16 PM           537,600 objsel.dll
04/30/2013  03:09 AM           125,440 occache.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           174,592 ocsetapi.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           197,632 ocsetup.exe
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           573,440 odbc32.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            24,576 odbc32gt.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            86,016 odbcad32.exe
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            49,152 odbcbcp.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            40,960 odbcconf.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            32,768 odbcconf.exe
07/13/2009  06:06 PM             4,453 odbcconf.rsp
06/15/2011  03:55 AM           122,880 odbccp32.dll
06/15/2011  03:55 AM            81,920 odbccr32.dll
06/15/2011  03:55 AM            86,016 odbccu32.dll
07/13/2009  08:09 PM           229,376 odbcint.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            24,576 odbcji32.dll
06/15/2011  03:55 AM           319,488 odbcjt32.dll
06/15/2011  03:55 AM           163,840 odbctrac.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            20,480 oddbse32.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            20,480 odexl32.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            20,480 odfox32.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            20,480 odpdx32.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            20,480 odtext32.dll
07/29/2009  12:38 PM           274,432 Oemdspif.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           204,800 offfilt.dll
07/13/2009  06:40 PM            23,552 oflc.rs
07/13/2009  08:16 PM         1,106,944 ogldrv.dll
06/10/2009  04:25 PM            42,592 ole2.dll
06/10/2009  04:25 PM           169,520 ole2disp.dll
06/10/2009  04:25 PM           153,008 ole2nls.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM         1,414,144 ole32.dll
08/26/2011  11:26 PM           233,472 oleacc.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM             9,216 oleacchooks.dll
07/13/2009  08:09 PM             4,096 oleaccrc.dll
08/26/2011  11:26 PM           571,904 oleaut32.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            80,384 olecli32.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           103,424 oledlg.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           107,008 oleprn.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            90,112 olepro32.dll
07/13/2009  08:09 PM            25,600 oleres.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            28,672 olesvr32.dll
11/20/2010  10:23 PM            77,824 olethk32.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           199,168 onex.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM         1,111,552 onexui.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           218,112 OnLineIDCpl.dll
11/21/2010  02:06 AM    <DIR>          oobe
11/20/2010  10:25 PM           859,648 OobeFldr.dll
11/20/2010  10:23 PM         1,160,192 OpcServices.dll
09/04/2013  05:33 PM           109,144 OpenAL32.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            62,464 openfiles.exe
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           791,552 opengl32.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            97,280 OptionalFeatures.exe
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            19,456 osbaseln.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM           646,144 osk.exe
07/13/2009  08:16 PM             6,656 osuninst.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           217,088 P2P.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           412,672 p2pcollab.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           334,848 P2PGraph.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           136,704 p2pnetsh.dll
11/19/2011  09:01 AM            67,072 packager.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            10,752 panmap.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            13,312 PATHPING.EXE
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            44,032 pautoenr.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            87,040 pcaui.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            15,872 pcaui.exe
12/08/1998  07:53 PM           212,480 PCDLIB32.DLL
06/10/2009  04:39 PM               114 pcl.sep
03/10/2013  12:59 PM                 6 PCTiming.dat
08/22/2010  01:48 PM           114,176 PCWizard.cpl
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            33,280 pcwum.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           236,544 pdh.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            46,592 pdhui.dll
07/13/2009  06:40 PM            20,480 pegi-fi.rs
07/13/2009  06:40 PM            20,480 pegi-pt.rs
07/13/2009  06:40 PM            37,376 pegi.rs
07/13/2009  06:40 PM            53,760 pegibbfc.rs
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           600,576 PerfCenterCPL.dll
06/10/2009  04:17 PM           116,288 PerfCenterCpl.ico
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            39,424 perfctrs.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            31,232 perfdisk.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            20,992 perfhost.exe
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           157,184 perfmon.exe
06/10/2009  04:31 PM           145,519 perfmon.msc
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            20,992 perfnet.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            28,672 perfos.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            35,328 perfproc.dll
10/11/2013  03:10 AM           772,558 PerfStringBackup.INI
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            17,408 perfts.dll
07/13/2009  08:06 PM           125,952 phon.ime
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           316,928 PhotoMetadataHandler.dll
11/20/2010  10:25 PM           413,696 PhotoScreensaver.scr
11/20/2010  10:25 PM           295,424 photowiz.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            36,352 pid.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM         1,234,944 pidgenx.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            35,328 pifmgr.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            15,360 PING.EXE
07/13/2009  08:06 PM            90,112 pintlgnt.ime
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           209,920 PkgMgr.exe
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           186,880 pku2u.dll
04/30/2013  03:29 AM    <DIR>          pl-PL
11/20/2010  10:24 PM         1,508,864 pla.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            77,312 PlaySndSrv.dll
04/30/2013  03:09 AM            57,344 pngfilt.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM         1,750,528 pnidui.dll
07/13/2009  08:09 PM            74,752 pnpsetup.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            65,024 pnrpnsp.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           273,920 polstore.dll
06/18/2009  01:58 PM            29,184 popup.ocx
04/09/2011  12:56 AM           123,904 poqexec.exe
11/20/2010  10:25 PM           547,840 PortableDeviceApi.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           110,080 PortableDeviceClassExtension.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            60,928 PortableDeviceConnectApi.dll
11/20/2010  10:25 PM           427,520 PortableDeviceStatus.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           183,296 PortableDeviceSyncProvider.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           159,744 PortableDeviceTypes.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           138,240 PortableDeviceWiaCompat.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           196,608 PortableDeviceWMDRM.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            22,528 pots.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           142,336 powercfg.cpl
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            59,392 powercfg.exe
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           441,856 powercpl.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           145,408 powrprof.dll
07/20/2013  05:33 AM           102,608 PresentationCFFRasterizerNative_v0300.dll
11/20/2010  10:25 PM           295,264 PresentationHost.exe
11/20/2010  10:25 PM            99,176 PresentationHostProxy.dll
06/10/2009  04:14 PM           778,096 PresentationNative_v0300.dll
02/18/2011  12:39 AM            31,232 prevhost.exe
07/13/2009  08:09 PM            17,408 prflbmsg.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            13,824 print.exe
11/21/2010  02:06 AM    <DIR>          Printing_Admin_Scripts
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           932,352 printui.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            60,928 printui.exe
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           116,736 prncache.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           395,264 prnfldr.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           175,616 prnntfy.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           120,320 prntvpt.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            31,744 profapi.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           988,160 propsys.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            28,672 proquota.exe
11/20/2010  10:25 PM           165,376 provsvc.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           189,952 provthrd.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM             6,144 psapi.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            50,688 psbase.dll
06/10/2009  04:39 PM                51 pscript.sep
07/13/2009  08:19 PM            52,816 PSHED.DLL
08/16/2011  11:24 PM           465,408 psisdecd.dll
08/16/2011  11:19 PM            75,776 psisrndr.ax
07/13/2009  08:14 PM           696,320 psr.exe
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            42,496 pstorec.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            23,552 pstorsvc.dll
04/30/2013  03:29 AM    <DIR>          pt-BR
04/30/2013  03:29 AM    <DIR>          pt-PT
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           169,472 puiapi.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           324,608 puiobj.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            41,984 pwrshplugin.dll
11/20/2010  10:23 PM           171,520 QAGENT.DLL
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           206,848 qasf.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           190,976 qcap.dll
11/20/2010  10:23 PM            71,680 QCLIPROV.DLL
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           283,136 qdv.dll
10/25/2011  11:32 PM           514,560 qdvd.dll
06/03/2013  11:53 PM           509,440 qedit.dll
07/13/2009  08:09 PM           733,184 qedwipes.dll
07/13/2009  08:06 PM           125,952 qintlgnt.ime
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            21,504 qmgrprxy.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           167,936 QSHVHOST.DLL
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            99,328 QSVRMGMT.DLL
10/25/2011  11:32 PM         1,328,128 quartz.dll
11/20/2010  10:23 PM         1,363,456 Query.dll
07/13/2009  08:06 PM           125,952 quick.ime
10/24/2011  03:29 PM            69,632 QuickTime.qts
10/24/2011  03:29 PM            94,208 QuickTimeVR.qtx
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            80,896 QUTIL.DLL
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           210,944 qwave.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM         1,115,136 RacEngn.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           111,616 racpldlg.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           105,559 RacRules.xml
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            85,504 radardt.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            62,976 radarrs.dll
07/13/2009  10:20 PM    <DIR>          ras
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            11,776 rasadhlp.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           325,120 rasapi32.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            16,896 rasautou.exe
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            81,408 rascfg.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           318,976 raschap.dll
06/10/2009  04:39 PM             1,820 rasctrnm.h
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            15,360 rasctrs.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            61,952 rasdiag.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            73,216 rasdial.exe
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           772,608 rasdlg.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM           101,888 raserver.exe
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           761,856 rasgcw.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            76,800 rasman.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           845,824 RASMM.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           179,200 rasmontr.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            33,280 rasmxs.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            50,176 rasphone.exe
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           385,024 rasplap.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           176,640 rasppp.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            22,528 rasser.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            69,632 rastapi.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           372,224 rastls.dll
12/24/2011  06:25 AM                 0 RC6vEdM2.com.b
04/03/2000  06:52 PM           151,552 RDOCURS.DLL
02/17/2012  12:34 AM           826,880 rdpcore.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            52,224 rdpd3d.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           186,368 rdpencom.dll
11/20/2010  10:23 PM            21,504 rdprefdrvapi.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            36,352 rdrleakdiag.exe
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           247,808 ReAgent.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            22,016 ReAgentc.exe
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            11,776 recover.exe
07/13/2009  10:20 PM    <DIR>          Recovery
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            62,464 reg.exe
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            72,192 regapi.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            41,472 RegCtrl.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM           398,336 regedit.exe
07/13/2009  08:14 PM             9,216 regedt32.exe
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            44,032 regini.exe
09/20/2013  09:39 PM            71,680 RegisterIEPKEYs.exe
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            14,848 regsvr32.exe
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            61,440 rekeywiz.exe
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            37,888 relog.exe
11/20/2010  10:23 PM           146,944 remotepg.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            82,432 remotesp.tsp
07/13/2009  06:19 PM             6,144 rendezvousSession.tlb
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            16,896 replace.exe
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           206,848 RESAMPLEDMO.DLL
07/13/2009  08:14 PM           103,424 resmon.exe
07/13/2009  03:29 PM               714 RestartManager.mof
07/13/2009  03:29 PM               176 RestartManagerUninstall.mof
07/14/2009  12:32 AM    <DIR>          restore
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            71,168 resutils.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           147,968 rgb9rast.dll
11/20/2010  10:25 PM           220,672 Ribbons.scr
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           473,600 riched20.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM             8,704 riched32.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           322,048 RMActivate.exe
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           327,168 RMActivate_isv.exe
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           280,064 RMActivate_ssp.exe
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           278,016 RMActivate_ssp_isv.exe
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            14,848 RmClient.exe
07/13/2009  08:09 PM             2,560 rnr20.dll
07/13/2009  10:20 PM    <DIR>          ro-RO
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            98,816 Robocopy.exe
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            17,920 ROUTE.EXE
07/13/2009  08:16 PM             8,192 RpcDiag.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           139,264 rpchttp.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            44,544 RPCNDFP.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM             7,680 RpcNs4.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            27,648 rpcnsh.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            34,816 RpcPing.exe
07/08/2013  11:52 PM           663,552 rpcrt4.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            46,080 RpcRtRemote.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            50,176 rrinstaller.exe
07/13/2009  08:17 PM           242,936 rsaenh.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            43,008 rshx32.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           152,064 RstrtMgr.dll
08/31/2013  03:02 AM    <DIR>          RTCOM
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            36,864 rtffilt.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           115,200 rtm.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            37,376 rtutils.dll
04/30/2013  03:29 AM    <DIR>          ru-RU
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            17,408 runas.exe
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            44,544 rundll32.exe
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            57,856 RunLegacyCPLElevated.exe
11/20/2010  10:23 PM            50,688 runonce.exe
11/20/2010  10:23 PM            51,200 samcli.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            60,928 samlib.dll
07/13/2009  08:09 PM             2,048 SampleRes.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM             8,704 sas.dll
12/23/2010  12:54 AM           850,944 sbe.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           153,600 sbeio.dll
07/13/2009  08:09 PM            65,536 sberes.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            12,288 sbunattend.exe
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            37,376 sc.exe
11/20/2010  10:25 PM           246,272 scansetting.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            66,048 SCardDlg.dll
11/20/2010  10:23 PM           175,616 scecli.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           307,712 scesrv.dll
06/01/2012  11:40 PM           225,280 schannel.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            17,408 schedcli.dll
11/20/2010  10:23 PM           179,712 schtasks.exe
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           180,224 scksp.dll
03/24/1998  09:54 PM            15,872 SCP32.DLL
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            57,856 scripto.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            10,240 scrnsave.scr
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           173,568 scrobj.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           163,840 scrrun.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            20,992 sdbinst.exe
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            40,960 sdchange.exe
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           178,176 sdiageng.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            21,504 sdiagnhost.exe
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           240,128 sdiagprv.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           358,400 sdohlp.dll
05/03/2011  11:28 PM            86,528 SearchFilterHost.exe
11/20/2010  10:23 PM           646,144 SearchFolder.dll
05/03/2011  11:28 PM           427,520 SearchIndexer.exe
05/03/2011  11:28 PM           164,352 SearchProtocolHost.exe
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            35,328 SecEdit.exe
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            92,160 sechost.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            14,848 secinit.exe
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           428,032 secproc.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           423,936 secproc_isv.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            85,504 secproc_ssp.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            85,504 secproc_ssp_isv.dll
06/01/2012  11:40 PM            22,016 secur32.dll
07/13/2009  08:09 PM             4,608 security.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            65,536 sendmail.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            49,664 Sens.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            10,752 SensApi.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           129,024 SensorsApi.dll
11/20/2010  10:25 PM         2,202,624 SensorsCpl.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            15,360 serialui.dll
06/10/2009  04:21 PM            92,745 services.msc
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            18,432 serwvdrv.dll
11/20/2010  10:23 PM           113,664 SessEnv.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           270,336 sethc.exe
04/30/2013  03:09 AM            73,728 SetIEInstalledDate.exe
11/21/2010  02:06 AM    <DIR>          Setup
08/01/2013  07:45 PM            25,600 setup16.exe
11/20/2010  10:23 PM         1,667,584 setupapi.dll
11/20/2010  10:25 PM           115,712 setupcln.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            17,920 setupSNK.exe
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           113,152 setupugc.exe
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            46,080 setx.exe
07/13/2009  08:10 PM             2,560 sfc.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            35,328 sfc.exe
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            40,960 sfc_os.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           108,032 shacct.dll
07/25/2013  08:55 PM           180,224 shdocvw.dll
07/25/2013  08:55 PM        12,872,704 shell32.dll
07/13/2009  08:04 PM           514,048 shellstyle.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM             7,168 shfolder.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            20,992 shgina.dll
06/10/2009  04:30 PM            16,740 ShiftJIS.uce
07/13/2009  08:16 PM             5,120 shimeng.dll
11/20/2010  10:23 PM            35,840 shimgvw.dll
11/20/2010  10:23 PM           350,208 shlwapi.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            14,336 shpafact.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM           391,680 shrpubw.exe
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           111,104 shsetup.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           328,192 shsvcs.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            10,752 shunimpl.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            30,720 shutdown.exe
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           428,544 shwebsvc.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            41,984 signdrv.dll
07/13/2009  07:11 PM            12,288 simpdata.tlb
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            19,456 sisbkup.dll
07/13/2009  10:20 PM    <DIR>          sk-SK
07/13/2009  10:20 PM    <DIR>          sl-SI
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            27,136 slc.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            16,384 slcext.dll
11/21/2010  02:06 AM    <DIR>          slmgr
06/10/2009  04:38 PM           113,629 slmgr.vbs
11/20/2010  10:23 PM            14,336 slwga.dll
06/02/2000  08:53 AM           102,400 SL_ANET.ACM
11/20/2010  10:23 PM           152,064 SmartcardCredentialProvider.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            84,992 SMBHelperClass.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           314,368 SndVol.exe
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           220,160 SndVolSSO.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            22,528 snmpapi.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           126,464 softkbd.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM             8,704 softpub.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            19,968 sort.exe
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            38,400 SortServer2003Compat.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            54,784 SortWindows6Compat.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            61,952 spbcd.dll
07/14/2009  12:32 AM    <DIR>          Speech
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            81,920 spfileq.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            75,776 SPInf.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM             8,192 spnet.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            19,968 spopk.dll
07/13/2009  10:20 PM    <DIR>          spp
11/20/2010  10:25 PM           172,544 spp.dll
11/20/2010  10:23 PM           121,344 sppc.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           389,632 sppcc.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM         1,111,552 sppcext.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           193,536 sppcomapi.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           345,088 sppcommdlg.dll
11/20/2010  10:23 PM           100,864 sppinst.dll
11/20/2010  10:31 PM    <DIR>          sppui
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           118,784 sppwmi.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            11,264 spwinsat.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           352,768 spwizeng.dll
07/13/2009  08:10 PM         8,338,432 spwizimg.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM             7,680 spwizres.dll
11/20/2010  10:25 PM             8,192 spwmp.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           151,552 sqlceoledb30.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           605,184 sqlceqp30.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           309,760 sqlcese30.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           778,240 sqlsrv32.dll
07/13/2009  07:12 PM           106,496 sqlsrv32.rll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           180,800 sqlunirl.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            24,603 sqlwid.dll
07/13/2009  04:03 PM            49,179 sqlwoa.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           189,952 sqmapi.dll
07/13/2009  10:20 PM    <DIR>          sr-Latn-CS
11/20/2010  10:25 PM           301,568 srchadmin.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            43,008 srclient.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            14,848 srdelayed.exe
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            73,216 srhelper.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            90,112 srvcli.dll
11/20/2010  10:23 PM             9,728 sscore.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            39,936 ssdpapi.dll
06/01/2012  11:34 PM            96,768 sspicli.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           110,080 SSShim.dll
11/20/2010  10:25 PM           293,888 ssText3d.scr
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            65,024 stclient.dll
07/13/2009  06:43 PM            16,896 stdole2.tlb
06/10/2009  04:29 PM             7,168 stdole32.tlb
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           199,680 sti.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           228,352 stobject.dll
06/10/2009  04:25 PM             4,208 storage.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            62,464 StorageContextHandler.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            60,928 Storprop.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           363,520 StructuredQuery.dll
06/10/2009  04:30 PM            93,702 SubRange.uce
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            13,824 subst.exe
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           755,200 sud.dll
04/30/2013  03:29 AM    <DIR>          sv-SE
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            20,992 svchost.exe
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            31,744 sxproxy.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           380,416 sxs.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            19,456 sxshared.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            22,016 sxsstore.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            27,136 sxstrace.exe
11/20/2010  10:25 PM         2,146,304 SyncCenter.dll
09/25/2012  05:47 PM            78,336 synceng.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            38,912 SyncHost.exe
07/13/2009  08:16 PM             9,728 SyncHostps.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           323,072 SyncInfrastructure.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            15,360 SyncInfrastructureps.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            55,296 Syncreg.dll
11/20/2010  10:25 PM           159,232 syncui.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           326,656 sysdm.cpl
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            28,672 syskey.exe
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           389,632 sysmon.ocx
11/21/2010  02:06 AM    <DIR>          sysprep
06/10/2009  04:39 PM             3,214 sysprint.sep
06/10/2009  04:39 PM             3,577 sysprtj.sep
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            14,848 syssetup.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           410,624 systemcpl.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            75,776 systeminfo.exe
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            81,920 SystemPropertiesAdvanced.exe
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            81,920 SystemPropertiesComputerName.exe
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            81,920 SystemPropertiesDataExecutionPrevention.exe
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            81,920 SystemPropertiesHardware.exe
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            81,920 SystemPropertiesPerformance.exe
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            81,920 SystemPropertiesProtection.exe
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            81,920 SystemPropertiesRemote.exe
07/13/2009  08:14 PM             8,192 systray.exe
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           109,056 t2embed.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            51,200 takeown.exe
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           855,552 tapi3.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           192,000 tapi32.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           100,864 TapiMigPlugin.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM             8,704 tapiperf.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           242,176 tapisrv.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM             9,216 TapiSysprep.dll
07/13/2009  08:10 PM           108,544 tapiui.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            11,264 TapiUnattend.exe
11/20/2010  10:23 PM           305,152 taskcomp.dll
11/20/2010  10:23 PM           192,000 taskeng.exe
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            77,824 taskkill.exe
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            80,896 tasklist.exe
11/20/2010  10:23 PM           227,328 taskmgr.exe
07/13/2009  10:20 PM    <DIR>          Tasks
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           505,856 taskschd.dll
06/10/2009  04:38 PM           145,059 taskschd.msc
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            36,864 TaskSchdPS.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            12,288 tbs.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            13,824 tcmsetup.exe
11/20/2010  10:23 PM             1,041 tcpbidi.xml
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           181,760 tcpipcfg.dll
11/20/2010  10:23 PM            61,440 tcpmonui.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM             9,216 TCPSVCS.EXE
04/30/2013  03:09 AM            61,952 tdc.ocx
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           606,720 tdh.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM           106,496 telephon.cpl
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           352,768 termmgr.dll
07/13/2009  10:20 PM    <DIR>          th-TH
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           313,856 thawbrkr.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM         2,157,568 themecpl.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM         2,755,072 themeui.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            82,944 thumbcache.dll
06/10/2009  04:15 PM             1,988 ticrf.rat
11/20/2010  10:23 PM           478,720 timedate.cpl
07/13/2009  08:16 PM             8,192 TimeDateMUICallback.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            27,136 timeout.exe
07/13/2009  08:06 PM           126,976 tintlgnt.ime
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            69,632 tlscsp.dll
06/10/2009  04:43 PM           144,862 tpm.msc
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            40,960 tpmcompc.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            94,720 TpmInit.exe
05/03/2011  11:34 PM         1,549,312 tquery.dll
04/30/2013  03:29 AM    <DIR>          tr-TR
07/13/2009  08:14 PM           364,544 tracerpt.exe
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            12,288 TRACERT.EXE
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            33,280 traffic.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            21,504 TRAPI.dll
07/13/2009  06:15 PM            16,384 tree.com
11/20/2010  10:23 PM            12,288 tsbyuv.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            13,312 TSChannel.dll
02/14/2013  10:25 PM            36,864 tsgqec.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           270,848 tsmf.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            65,024 TSpkg.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            38,912 TSTheme.exe
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           597,504 TSWorkspace.dll
06/10/2009  04:14 PM            34,624 TsWpfWrp.exe
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            29,696 tvratings.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           146,432 twext.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            90,624 txflog.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            10,752 txfw32.dll
06/10/2009  04:25 PM           177,856 typelib.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            40,448 typeperf.exe
07/18/2013  08:41 PM             2,048 tzres.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            47,616 tzutil.exe
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           170,496 ubpm.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            48,128 ucmhc.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            45,056 udhisapi.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            68,096 uexfat.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            95,232 ufat.dll
04/30/2013  03:06 AM           187,392 UIAnimation.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           561,664 UIAutomationCore.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            35,328 uicom.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM         2,983,424 UIRibbon.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM         1,164,800 UIRibbonRes.dll
07/13/2009  10:20 PM    <DIR>          uk-UA
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           108,544 ulib.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            17,920 umdmxfrm.dll
11/20/2010  10:23 PM           281,088 unimdm.tsp
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            59,392 unimdmat.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            16,896 uniplat.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            34,304 unlodctr.exe
07/13/2009  08:14 PM           278,528 unregmp2.exe
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           346,624 untfs.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           206,848 upnp.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            23,552 upnpcont.exe
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           266,752 upnphost.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            23,040 ureg.dll
04/30/2013  03:09 AM           232,960 url.dll
09/22/2013  06:28 PM         1,141,248 urlmon.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            23,552 usbceip.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            11,264 usbperf.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            80,896 usbui.dll
08/01/2013  07:45 PM             2,048 user.exe
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           833,024 user32.dll
11/20/2010  10:25 PM            78,848 UserAccountControlSettings.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM           192,512 UserAccountControlSettings.exe
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           600,064 usercpl.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            81,920 userenv.dll
11/20/2010  10:23 PM            26,624 userinit.exe
07/13/2009  06:40 PM            31,232 usk.rs
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           626,176 usp10.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            31,744 utildll.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM         1,397,248 Utilman.exe
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           135,680 uudf.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            20,992 UXInit.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           118,784 uxlib.dll
07/13/2009  08:10 PM             2,560 uxlibres.dll
07/13/2009  08:11 PM           245,760 uxtheme.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           638,976 VAN.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           933,376 Vault.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            36,352 vaultcli.dll
03/24/1998  01:44 PM            24,848 VBAEN32.OLB
03/24/1998  01:44 PM            24,848 VBAEND32.OLB
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            30,749 vbajet32.dll
11/24/1999  06:40 PM            40,960 VBAME.DLL
11/20/2010  10:25 PM           153,600 VBICodec.ax
11/20/2010  10:25 PM            33,792 vbisurf.ax
04/30/2013  03:09 AM           523,264 vbscript.dll
06/11/2011  01:58 AM            51,024 vcomp100.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            16,896 vdmdbg.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           160,256 vdsbas.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           518,144 vdsdyn.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            47,616 vdsvd.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            44,544 vds_ps.dll
12/03/1996  02:50 PM            37,376 VEN2232.OLB
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            10,752 verclsid.exe
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           341,504 verifier.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM           103,424 verifier.exe
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            21,504 version.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            20,535 vfpodbc.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            56,832 vfwwdm32.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            23,040 vidcap.ax
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           154,112 VIDRESZR.DLL
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            17,408 virtdisk.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            25,600 vpnikeapi.dll
01/05/1999  05:30 PM           225,280 VSFLEX3.OCX
07/13/2009  08:14 PM           115,200 vssadmin.exe
11/20/2010  10:24 PM         1,128,448 vssapi.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            56,320 vsstrace.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            26,112 vss_ps.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            66,048 w32tm.exe
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            26,624 w32topl.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            58,880 WABSyncProvider.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            34,304 waitfor.exe
08/06/2011  03:24 AM    <DIR>          Wat
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           222,208 wavemsp.dll
11/21/2010  02:16 AM    <DIR>          wbem
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           363,008 wbemcomn.dll
11/21/2010  02:06 AM    <DIR>          WCN
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            86,528 WcnApi.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           276,992 wcncsvc.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            20,480 WcnEapAuthProxy.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            20,992 WcnEapPeerProxy.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           994,816 wcnwiz.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            32,768 WcsPlugInService.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM         1,227,776 wdc.dll
07/13/2009  10:20 PM    <DIR>          wdi
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            76,288 wdi.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           171,520 wdigest.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           172,032 wdmaud.drv
11/20/2010  10:23 PM           189,952 wdscore.dll
07/13/2009  06:40 PM             4,096 WEB.rs
04/30/2013  03:09 AM           204,800 webcheck.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           204,800 WebClnt.dll
11/17/2011  12:35 AM           314,880 webio.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           782,336 webservices.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            58,368 wecapi.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            80,384 wecutil.exe
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           381,440 wer.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            28,672 werdiagcontroller.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM           360,448 WerFault.exe
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            28,672 WerFaultSecure.exe
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            53,760 wermgr.exe
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           160,256 werui.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           262,144 wevtapi.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            83,456 wevtfwd.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM           175,616 wevtutil.exe
04/30/2013  03:09 AM           138,752 wextract.exe
06/10/2009  04:27 PM           115,091 WF.msc
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            18,944 wfapigp.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            66,048 WfHC.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            32,768 whealogr.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            35,328 where.exe
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            14,848 whhelper.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            43,008 whoami.exe
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            88,576 wiaacmgr.exe
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           544,256 wiaaut.dll
11/20/2010  10:25 PM           416,768 wiadefui.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           113,664 wiadss.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM             8,192 WiaExtensionHost64.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            87,552 wiascanprofiles.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           444,928 wiashext.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            12,800 wiatrace.dll
11/20/2010  10:25 PM           109,568 wiavideo.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           406,528 wimgapi.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           327,680 wimserv.exe
04/25/2013  11:55 PM           492,544 win32spl.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            57,856 winbio.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            12,800 winbrand.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            35,328 wincredprovider.dll
04/30/2013  03:06 AM         1,230,336 WindowsCodecs.dll
04/30/2013  03:06 AM           207,872 WindowsCodecsExt.dll
07/14/2009  12:32 AM    <DIR>          WindowsPowerShell
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            27,648 WinFax.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           351,232 winhttp.dll
09/22/2013  06:28 PM         1,767,936 wininet.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            96,256 wininit.exe
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            70,144 winipsec.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           194,048 winmm.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            16,896 winnsi.dll
11/21/2010  02:06 AM    <DIR>          winrm
06/10/2009  04:40 PM                35 winrm.cmd
06/10/2009  04:40 PM           201,034 winrm.vbs
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            20,992 winrnr.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            39,936 winrs.exe
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           240,128 winrscmd.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            20,480 winrshost.exe
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             1,536 winrsmgr.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            10,752 winrssrv.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           335,872 WinSATAPI.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           134,656 WinSCard.dll
07/13/2009  08:15 PM            11,264 winshfhc.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            68,608 winsockhc.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           320,000 winspool.drv
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            16,896 WINSRPC.DLL
11/20/2010  10:23 PM           156,672 winsta.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           296,960 WinSync.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           173,056 WinSyncMetastore.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           116,736 WinSyncProviders.dll
07/08/2013  11:52 PM           175,104 wintrust.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            16,896 winusb.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            79,872 winver.exe
11/20/2010  10:23 PM            47,104 wkscli.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            12,800 wksprtPS.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            81,408 wlanapi.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           177,152 wlancfg.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           669,696 WLanConn.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           505,856 wlandlg.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            77,312 wlanext.exe
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           411,648 wlangpui.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            84,480 wlanhlp.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            16,896 wlaninst.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           748,544 WlanMM.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           428,032 wlanmsm.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM         1,326,592 wlanpref.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           392,192 wlansec.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           410,112 wlanui.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM             8,192 wlanutil.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           269,824 Wldap32.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           118,784 wlgpclnt.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM             8,704 WlS0WndH.dll
11/20/2010  10:25 PM           902,656 WMADMOD.DLL
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           812,032 WMADMOE.DLL
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           237,568 WMASF.DLL
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            53,760 wmcodecdspps.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            31,744 wmdmlog.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            36,864 wmdmps.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           507,392 wmdrmdev.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           436,736 wmdrmnet.dll
11/20/2010  10:25 PM           616,960 wmdrmsdk.dll
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             2,048 wmerror.dll
03/01/2012  12:29 AM             5,120 wmi.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           155,136 wmidx.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            23,040 wmiprop.dll
04/27/2010  02:02 PM           255,560 WmJoyF32.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM         1,003,008 WMNetMgr.dll
11/20/2010  10:25 PM        11,410,432 wmp.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            22,528 wmpcm.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           170,496 WmpDui.dll
11/20/2010  10:25 PM           299,520 wmpdxm.dll
11/20/2010  10:25 PM           352,256 wmpeffects.dll
11/20/2010  10:25 PM         1,624,064 WMPEncEn.dll
04/30/2013  03:06 AM           417,792 WMPhoto.dll
11/20/2010  10:25 PM        12,625,408 wmploc.DLL
11/20/2010  10:25 PM           738,816 wmpmde.dll
11/20/2010  10:25 PM           144,384 wmpps.dll
11/20/2010  10:25 PM           105,472 wmpshell.dll
11/20/2010  10:25 PM           182,272 wmpsrcwp.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            11,264 wmsgapi.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           739,328 WMSPDMOD.DLL
07/13/2009  08:16 PM         1,325,056 WMSPDMOE.DLL
11/20/2010  10:24 PM         2,504,192 WMVCORE.DLL
07/25/2013  03:57 AM         1,620,992 WMVDECOD.DLL
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           144,896 wmvdspa.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM         1,568,768 WMVENCOD.DLL
11/20/2010  10:25 PM           541,184 WMVSDECD.DLL
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           358,400 WMVSENCD.DLL
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           664,576 WMVXENCD.DLL
08/01/2013  08:50 PM             5,120 wow32.dll
07/13/2009  06:16 PM            14,336 wowreg32.exe
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           308,736 Wpc.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           128,512 wpcao.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            10,752 wpcsvc.dll
11/20/2010  10:25 PM         2,311,168 wpdshext.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            30,208 WPDShextAutoplay.exe
11/20/2010  10:25 PM           105,984 WPDShServiceObj.dll
11/20/2010  10:25 PM           350,720 WPDSp.dll
11/20/2010  10:25 PM           198,144 wpdwcn.dll
09/04/2013  05:33 PM           445,016 wrap_oal.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM             9,216 write.exe
07/13/2009  08:11 PM             4,608 ws2help.dll
11/20/2010  10:23 PM           206,848 ws2_32.dll
11/20/2010  10:25 PM            51,712 wscapi.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            95,744 wscinterop.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            18,944 wscisvif.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            56,832 wscmisetup.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM             9,728 wscproxystub.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM           141,824 wscript.exe
07/13/2009  08:14 PM         1,140,736 wscui.cpl
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           458,752 WSDApi.dll
11/20/2010  10:23 PM            21,504 wsdchngr.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM         1,294,336 wsecedit.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            36,352 wshbth.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            25,600 wshcon.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            15,360 wshelper.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            80,896 wshext.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            10,752 wship6.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            11,264 wshirda.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM           122,368 wshom.ocx
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            13,824 wshqos.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            14,848 wshrm.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM             9,216 WSHTCPIP.DLL
06/10/2009  04:40 PM             4,675 wsmanconfig_schema.xml
07/13/2009  08:14 PM           198,144 WSManHTTPConfig.exe
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           248,832 WSManMigrationPlugin.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           145,920 WsmAuto.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            10,752 wsmplpxy.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            12,288 wsmprovhost.exe
06/10/2009  04:40 PM             1,559 WsmPty.xsl
07/13/2009  08:11 PM            54,272 WsmRes.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM         1,175,040 WsmSvc.dll
06/10/2009  04:40 PM             2,426 WsmTxt.xsl
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           213,504 WsmWmiPl.dll
11/20/2010  10:23 PM            51,712 wsnmp32.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            15,360 wsock32.dll
11/20/2010  10:25 PM            68,608 WSTPager.ax
11/20/2010  10:23 PM            40,448 wtsapi32.dll
11/20/2010  10:23 PM           560,128 wuapi.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM            33,792 wuapp.exe
11/20/2010  10:23 PM            87,552 wudriver.dll
11/20/2010  10:23 PM            27,648 wups.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           314,880 wusa.exe
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           164,352 wuwebv.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           444,928 wvc.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           284,672 WWanAPI.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            27,648 wwapi.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            80,896 wzcdlg.dll
02/03/2006  08:41 AM            14,032 x3daudio1_0.dll
03/05/2007  12:42 PM            15,128 x3daudio1_1.dll
10/22/2007  03:37 AM            17,928 X3DAudio1_2.dll
03/05/2008  04:00 PM            25,608 X3DAudio1_3.dll
02/03/2006  08:42 AM           230,096 xactengine2_0.dll
03/31/2006  12:39 PM           229,584 xactengine2_1.dll
10/22/2007  03:39 AM           267,272 xactengine2_10.dll
05/31/2006  07:24 AM           230,168 xactengine2_2.dll
07/28/2006  09:30 AM           236,824 xactengine2_3.dll
09/28/2006  04:05 PM           237,848 xactengine2_4.dll
12/08/2006  12:02 PM           251,672 xactengine2_5.dll
01/24/2007  03:27 PM           255,848 xactengine2_6.dll
04/04/2007  06:55 PM           261,480 xactengine2_7.dll
06/20/2007  08:46 PM           266,088 xactengine2_8.dll
07/20/2007  12:57 AM           267,112 xactengine2_9.dll
03/05/2008  04:03 PM           238,088 xactengine3_0.dll
06/02/2010  04:55 AM           239,960 xactengine3_7.dll
06/02/2010  04:55 AM            74,072 XAPOFX1_5.dll
03/05/2008  04:03 PM           479,752 XAudio2_0.dll
06/02/2010  04:55 AM           527,192 XAudio2_7.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            36,864 xcopy.exe
03/31/2006  12:39 PM            62,672 xinput1_1.dll
07/28/2006  09:30 AM            62,744 xinput1_2.dll
04/04/2007  06:53 PM            81,768 xinput1_3.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            25,600 XInput9_1_0.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            54,784 xmlfilter.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           180,224 xmllite.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            17,920 xmlprovi.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            47,616 xolehlp.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           601,600 XpsFilt.dll
04/30/2013  03:06 AM           364,544 XpsGdiConverter.dll
04/30/2013  03:06 AM         1,158,144 XpsPrint.dll
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           135,168 XpsRasterService.dll
07/13/2009  08:14 PM         3,405,312 xpsrchvw.exe
06/10/2009  04:15 PM            76,060 xpsrchvw.xml
11/20/2010  10:24 PM         1,712,640 xpsservices.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           443,904 XPSSHHDR.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           930,816 xpssvcs.dll
06/10/2009  04:42 PM             4,041 xwizard.dtd
07/13/2009  08:14 PM            41,472 xwizard.exe
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           354,816 xwizards.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM            85,504 xwreg.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           158,208 xwtpdui.dll
07/13/2009  08:16 PM           107,520 xwtpw32.dll
04/30/2013  03:29 AM    <DIR>          zh-CN
04/30/2013  03:29 AM    <DIR>          zh-HK
04/30/2013  03:29 AM    <DIR>          zh-TW
11/20/2010  10:24 PM           327,680 zipfldr.dll
            2253 File(s)  1,026,862,935 bytes
              84 Dir(s)  130,203,754,496 bytes free
```


```
Volume in drive C has no label.
 Volume Serial Number is 1430-A729

 Directory of c:\windows\SysWOW64\config

07/13/2009  10:20 PM    <DIR>          .
07/13/2009  10:20 PM    <DIR>          ..
07/13/2009  09:34 PM    <DIR>          Journal
07/13/2009  09:34 PM    <DIR>          RegBack
12/07/2011  09:23 PM    <DIR>          systemprofile
07/13/2009  09:34 PM    <DIR>          TxR
               0 File(s)              0 bytes
               6 Dir(s)  130,207,678,464 bytes free
```


```
Volume in drive C has no label.
 Volume Serial Number is 1430-A729

 Directory of c:\windows\SysWOW64\config\systemprofile

12/07/2011  09:23 PM    <DIR>          .
12/07/2011  09:23 PM    <DIR>          ..
12/07/2011  09:23 PM    <DIR>          Favorites
               0 File(s)              0 bytes
               3 Dir(s)  130,213,523,456 bytes free
```


```
Volume in drive C has no label.
 Volume Serial Number is 1430-A729

 Directory of c:\windows\SysWOW64\config\systemprofile\AppData

03/10/2013  02:39 AM    <DIR>          Local
12/07/2011  08:46 PM    <DIR>          Roaming
               0 File(s)              0 bytes
               2 Dir(s)  130,220,564,480 bytes free
```


```
Volume in drive C has no label.
 Volume Serial Number is 1430-A729

 Directory of c:\windows\SysWOW64\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local

03/10/2013  02:39 AM    <DIR>          .
03/10/2013  02:39 AM    <DIR>          ..
02/16/2013  10:43 PM    <DIR>          Google
02/07/2012  05:05 AM    <DIR>          Microsoft
               0 File(s)              0 bytes
               4 Dir(s)  130,225,029,120 bytes free
```


```
Volume in drive C has no label.
 Volume Serial Number is 1430-A729

 Directory of c:\windows\SysWOW64\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft

02/07/2012  05:05 AM    <DIR>          .
02/07/2012  05:05 AM    <DIR>          ..
12/07/2011  08:46 PM    <DIR>          Internet Explorer
02/07/2012  05:05 AM    <DIR>          Media Player
12/26/2011  04:57 AM    <DIR>          Windows
12/07/2011  09:49 PM    <DIR>          Windows Media
               0 File(s)              0 bytes
               6 Dir(s)  130,228,379,648 bytes free
```


```
Volume in drive C has no label.
 Volume Serial Number is 1430-A729

 Directory of c:\windows\SysWOW64\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows

12/26/2011  04:57 AM    <DIR>          .
12/26/2011  04:57 AM    <DIR>          ..
07/13/2009  11:54 PM    <DIR>          Caches
12/26/2011  04:57 AM    <DIR>          Explorer
               0 File(s)              0 bytes
               4 Dir(s)  130,231,009,280 bytes free
```


```
Volume in drive C has no label.
 Volume Serial Number is 1430-A729

 Directory of c:\windows\SysWOW64\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files

05/19/2013  11:29 AM               128 counters.dat
               1 File(s)            128 bytes
               0 Dir(s)  130,245,709,824 bytes free
```


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

up to 123GB free now, picked up 2GB or so since previous post.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

At 144 GB free now, cleared out 20 GB overnight. Was at 124 GB when I checked before bed. I guess I'd call that averaging 1.5 to 1-2/3 GB per hour.

I had 74 GB free when I started the command at 9:30 PM on Thursday. Now it's Saturday, 9:45 AM. 

9:30 PM - 9:30 AM - 9:30 PM - 9:30 AM is 36 hours to clear 70 GB or so. That's an average of 1.9 GB per hour.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Up to 151 free now. 7GB in 12 hours or so. Definitely slowing down.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Lets recap here. How much data is now on the C: drive? Your Windows folder is now showing up as 7GB, which is normal.

Go into the command prompt and type:


```
wmic product get Description, InstallDate, Name, Vendor, Version /Format:List > 0 & notepad 0
```


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Lets recap here. How much data is now on the C: drive? Your Windows folder is now showing up as 7GB, which is normal.
> 
> Go into the command prompt and type:
> 
> ...


the printline for disk size (windows being 7GB) didn't execute correctly before because the temp internet files folder is still being deleted. Shows 153 GB free right now out of 465 GB, but I'd guess there's still another hundred or so GB worth of temp files still in the directory. We're going on 48 hours and the remove directory command for the temp files folder is still running.

The command you gave is stuck running, and will not close out. Probably because the disk is in use?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

155 Gb free now. wmic command completed, rd command still running. 


```
Description=Netflix in Windows Media Center
InstallDate=20111204
Name=Netflix in Windows Media Center
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=3.3.101.0


Description=Internet TV for Windows Media Center
InstallDate=20110525
Name=Internet TV for Windows Media Center
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=4.2.2.0


Description=Google Talk Plugin
InstallDate=20131025
Name=Google Talk Plugin
Vendor=Google
Version=4.8.2.15856


Description=Office 15 Click-to-Run Extensibility Component
InstallDate=20131011
Name=Office 15 Click-to-Run Extensibility Component
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=15.0.4535.1511


Description=Office 15 Click-to-Run Localization Component
InstallDate=20131011
Name=Office 15 Click-to-Run Localization Component
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=15.0.4535.1511


Description=Office 15 Click-to-Run Licensing Component
InstallDate=20131011
Name=Office 15 Click-to-Run Licensing Component
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=15.0.4535.1511


Description=iTunes
InstallDate=20111127
Name=iTunes
Vendor=Apple Inc.
Version=10.5.1.42


Description=CCC Help Spanish
InstallDate=20130831
Name=CCC Help Spanish
Vendor=ATI
Version=2009.0730.0057.43017


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.4148
InstallDate=20130820
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.4148
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=9.0.30729.4148


Description=CCC Help Finnish
InstallDate=20130831
Name=CCC Help Finnish
Vendor=ATI
Version=2009.0730.0057.43017


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.21022
InstallDate=20110524
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.21022
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=9.0.21022


Description=CCC Help French
InstallDate=20130831
Name=CCC Help French
Vendor=ATI
Version=2009.0730.0057.43017


Description=CCC Help Chinese Traditional
InstallDate=20130831
Name=CCC Help Chinese Traditional
Vendor=ATI
Version=2009.0730.0057.43017


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2010  x64 Redistributable - 10.0.40219
InstallDate=20130823
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2010  x64 Redistributable - 10.0.40219
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=10.0.40219


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64)
InstallDate=20130306
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=8.0.61000


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2010  x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219
InstallDate=20130823
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2010  x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=10.0.40219


Description=CCC Help Greek
InstallDate=20130831
Name=CCC Help Greek
Vendor=ATI
Version=2009.0730.0057.43017


Description=CCC Help Japanese
InstallDate=20130831
Name=CCC Help Japanese
Vendor=ATI
Version=2009.0730.0057.43017


Description=AMD Accelerated Video Transcoding
InstallDate=20130904
Name=AMD Accelerated Video Transcoding
Vendor=Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
Version=12.5.100.20928


Description=Bonjour
InstallDate=20111127
Name=Bonjour
Vendor=Apple Inc.
Version=3.0.0.10


Description=CCC Help Turkish
InstallDate=20130831
Name=CCC Help Turkish
Vendor=ATI
Version=2009.0730.0057.43017


Description=CCC Help Swedish
InstallDate=20130831
Name=CCC Help Swedish
Vendor=ATI
Version=2009.0730.0057.43017


Description=CCC Help Korean
InstallDate=20130831
Name=CCC Help Korean
Vendor=ATI
Version=2009.0730.0057.43017


Description=CCC Help Chinese Standard
InstallDate=20130831
Name=CCC Help Chinese Standard
Vendor=ATI
Version=2009.0730.0057.43017


Description=Catalyst Control Center Graphics Light
InstallDate=20130831
Name=Catalyst Control Center Graphics Light
Vendor=ATI
Version=2009.0730.58.43017


Description=ccc-core-static
InstallDate=20130831
Name=ccc-core-static
Vendor=ATI
Version=2009.0730.58.43017


Description=Java(TM) 6 Update 26
InstallDate=20110704
Name=Java(TM) 6 Update 26
Vendor=Oracle
Version=6.0.260


Description=X-CTU
InstallDate=20130626
Name=X-CTU
Vendor=Digi
Version=5.2.86


Description=QuickTime
InstallDate=20111127
Name=QuickTime
Vendor=Apple Inc.
Version=7.71.80.42


Description=Apple Software Update
InstallDate=20110701
Name=Apple Software Update
Vendor=Apple Inc.
Version=2.1.3.127


Description=CCC Help Danish
InstallDate=20130831
Name=CCC Help Danish
Vendor=ATI
Version=2009.0730.0057.43017


Description=AMD USB Filter Driver
InstallDate=20130831
Name=AMD USB Filter Driver
Vendor=Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
Version=1.0.11.86


Description=Apple Mobile Device Support
InstallDate=20111127
Name=Apple Mobile Device Support
Vendor=Apple Inc.
Version=4.0.0.97


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.6161
InstallDate=20130307
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.6161
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=9.0.30729.6161


Description=Adobe Reader X (10.1.0)
InstallDate=20110622
Name=Adobe Reader X (10.1.0)
Vendor=Adobe Systems Incorporated
Version=10.1.0


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161
InstallDate=20130307
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=9.0.30729.6161


Description=Adobe AIR
InstallDate=20110622
Name=Adobe AIR
Vendor=Adobe Systems Incorporated
Version=2.7.0.19480


Description=CCC Help Hungarian
InstallDate=20130831
Name=CCC Help Hungarian
Vendor=ATI
Version=2009.0730.0057.43017


Description=Catalyst Control Center Graphics Full New
InstallDate=20130831
Name=Catalyst Control Center Graphics Full New
Vendor=ATI
Version=2009.0730.58.43017


Description=CCC Help Czech
InstallDate=20130831
Name=CCC Help Czech
Vendor=ATI
Version=2009.0730.0057.43017


Description=DWG TrueView 2014
InstallDate=20130820
Name=DWG TrueView 2014
Vendor=Autodesk
Version=19.1.18.0


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64)
InstallDate=20110525
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=8.0.56336


Description=Microsoft Office XP Professional with FrontPage
InstallDate=20130219
Name=Microsoft Office XP Professional with FrontPage
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=10.0.2627.0


Description=CCC Help English
InstallDate=20130831
Name=CCC Help English
Vendor=ATI
Version=2009.0730.0057.43017


Description=Google Update Helper
InstallDate=20131008
Name=Google Update Helper
Vendor=Google Inc.
Version=1.3.21.165


Description=
InstallDate=
Name=
Vendor=
Version=


Description=Steam
InstallDate=20110602
Name=Steam
Vendor=Valve Corporation
Version=1.0.0.0


Description=AMD Catalyst Install Manager
InstallDate=20130904
Name=AMD Catalyst Install Manager
Vendor=Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
Version=8.0.891.0


Description=Catalyst Control Center Graphics Full Existing
InstallDate=20130831
Name=Catalyst Control Center Graphics Full Existing
Vendor=ATI
Version=2009.0730.58.43017


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64)
InstallDate=20110602
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64)
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=8.0.59192


Description=CCC Help Italian
InstallDate=20130831
Name=CCC Help Italian
Vendor=ATI
Version=2009.0730.0057.43017


Description=CCC Help German
InstallDate=20130831
Name=CCC Help German
Vendor=ATI
Version=2009.0730.0057.43017


Description=Catalyst Control Center Graphics Previews Vista
InstallDate=20130831
Name=Catalyst Control Center Graphics Previews Vista
Vendor=ATI
Version=2009.0730.58.43017


Description=Catalyst Control Center Core Implementation
InstallDate=20130831
Name=Catalyst Control Center Core Implementation
Vendor=ATI
Version=2009.0730.58.43017


Description=Catalyst Control Center Graphics Previews Common
InstallDate=20130831
Name=Catalyst Control Center Graphics Previews Common
Vendor=ATI
Version=2009.0714.2132.36830


Description=CCC Help Russian
InstallDate=20130831
Name=CCC Help Russian
Vendor=ATI
Version=2009.0730.0057.43017


Description=Catalyst Control Center InstallProxy
InstallDate=20130904
Name=Catalyst Control Center InstallProxy
Vendor=Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
Version=2012.0928.1532.26058


Description=CCC Help Norwegian
InstallDate=20130831
Name=CCC Help Norwegian
Vendor=ATI
Version=2009.0730.0057.43017


Description=ccc-utility64
InstallDate=20130831
Name=ccc-utility64
Vendor=ATI
Version=2009.0730.58.43017


Description=Catalyst Control Center Localization All
InstallDate=20130831
Name=Catalyst Control Center Localization All
Vendor=ATI
Version=2009.0730.58.43017


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
InstallDate=20130306
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=8.0.61001


Description=Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended
InstallDate=20131011
Name=Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=4.0.30319


Description=CCC Help Dutch
InstallDate=20130831
Name=CCC Help Dutch
Vendor=ATI
Version=2009.0730.0057.43017


Description=CCC Help Polish
InstallDate=20130831
Name=CCC Help Polish
Vendor=ATI
Version=2009.0730.0057.43017


Description=Microsoft Security Client
InstallDate=20131016
Name=Microsoft Security Client
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=4.3.0219.0


Description=CCC Help Portuguese
InstallDate=20130831
Name=CCC Help Portuguese
Vendor=ATI
Version=2009.0730.0057.43017


Description=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
InstallDate=20121028
Name=Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=9.0.30729.4148


Description=Microsoft Silverlight
InstallDate=20131011
Name=Microsoft Silverlight
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=5.1.20913.0


Description=AMD Media Foundation Decoders
InstallDate=20130904
Name=AMD Media Foundation Decoders
Vendor=Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
Version=1.0.70928.1539


Description=Apple Application Support
InstallDate=20111127
Name=Apple Application Support
Vendor=Apple Inc.
Version=2.1.5


Description=Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile
InstallDate=20131011
Name=Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=4.0.30319


Description=Vegas Movie Studio HD Platinum 10.0
InstallDate=20121028
Name=Vegas Movie Studio HD Platinum 10.0
Vendor=Sony
Version=10.0.179


Description=CCC Help Thai
InstallDate=20130831
Name=CCC Help Thai
Vendor=ATI
Version=2009.0730.0057.43017


Description=LiveLoadDCX
InstallDate=20130310
Name=LiveLoadDCX
Vendor=SCT
Version=2.2.12.3


Description=Logitech Gaming Software 5.10
InstallDate=20110602
Name=Logitech Gaming Software 5.10
Vendor=Logitech
Version=5.10.127


Description=AMD Drag and Drop Transcoding
InstallDate=20130904
Name=AMD Drag and Drop Transcoding
Vendor=Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
Version=2.00.0000


Description=PlayReady PC Runtime amd64
InstallDate=20110524
Name=PlayReady PC Runtime amd64
Vendor=Microsoft Corporation
Version=1.3.0


Description=Java Auto Updater
InstallDate=20110704
Name=Java Auto Updater
Vendor=Sun Microsystems, Inc.
Version=2.0.5.1
```


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Up to 172 GB free now. 17 GB in 13 hours, 1.33 GB per hour.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

At this rate do you think you would just want to reinstall Windows?

I noticed your Java and Adobe Reader are far out of date. It is highly recommended you keep those updates otherwise they allow huge security holes.

java.com: Java + You

Adobe - Adobe Reader download - All versions


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> At this rate do you think you would just want to reinstall Windows?
> 
> I noticed your Java and Adobe Reader are far out of date. It is highly recommended you keep those updates otherwise they allow huge security holes.
> 
> ...


I don't have (or can't find) install disks for some of the high dollar programs anymore (PTC Pro Engineer and Sony Vegas 10.0, among others), so I'm letting it run in the background.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

259 GB free now. 185 Gb cleared in 120 hours = 1.54 GB per hour. Should be about 74 hours left- so around friday night.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

RD command completed...now have 398 GB free on disk...far cry from the 2GB I started with!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Well done! Glad to hear that!


----------

